# Biblical Scale Disaster



## Bribie G (11/1/11)

Worst disaster in a century, over 70 feared dead.

It's bloody awful, wall of water on the Way to Brisbane tomorrow and it's coming from the other direction, not from the direction of the Wivenhoe Dam which could have controlled it. This is just what fell yesterday, and it's hammering down again today. Bribie Island cut off again this morning but we are fortunate because the rain just drains straight into the sea. 





Thoughts go out to members in Toowoomba : RdeVjun, Deamon and others and hope Ipswich etc members in the path of the "tsunami" will be ok over the next day or so.


----------



## Yob (11/1/11)

thoughts going out to people in our northern states. My wifes family are from up your way, luckily still dry currently...

Good luck guys


----------



## MeLoveBeer (11/1/11)

Fires, floods, locusts... biblical is the right word alright.

Bloody terrible whats happening currently in QLD.


----------



## MarkBastard (11/1/11)

It has been a very weird few months hasn't it.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (11/1/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> It has been a very weird few months hasn't it.



Think I'm going to start building a boat and collecting two of each type of animal...

Mark, are you in a safe part of Brissy?


----------



## Doubleplugga (11/1/11)

Yeah and over here in Perth we had the driest summer. Cant even buy a drop of rain over here!


----------



## MarkBastard (11/1/11)

MeLoveBeer said:


> Mark, are you in a safe part of Brissy?



Yeah I am, my property is well above 100 year levels. I checked before I bought it. But there is a small canal that runs through the suburb that's been flooded, but that floods every year and blocks off a road. Been a bit of flooding around work but nothing too bad.


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (11/1/11)

MAYOR OF IPSWICH - PEAK EXPECTED AT 19M !!! IF YOU WERE EFFECTED IN 1974 .. HIS WORDS "GET OUT NOW" .. WE HAVE 12 HRS .. I REPEAT TRANSMITTOR IS DOWN FOR THAT ARA - THEY ARE RELYING ON THE MEDIA TO GET THIS WORD OUT ..

IF YOU ARE IN OR AROUND IPSWICH AND WERE AFFECTED IN 1974 ** GET OUT NOW ** THIS IS NOT A JOKE !


----------



## Sunshine_Brewer (11/1/11)

We have been flooding on and off for about a month now, just about had enough but the problem is it's just beginning.  

These events might shake the economy up a little.


----------



## MarkBastard (11/1/11)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> MAYOR OF IPSWICH - PEAK EXPECTED AT 19M !!! IF YOU WERE EFFECTED IN 1974 .. HIS WORDS "GET OUT NOW" .. WE HAVE 12 HRS .. I REPEAT TRANSMITTOR IS DOWN FOR THAT ARA - THEY ARE RELYING ON THE MEDIA TO GET THIS WORD OUT ..
> 
> IF YOU ARE IN OR AROUND IPSWICH AND WERE AFFECTED IN 1974 ** GET OUT NOW ** THIS IS NOT A JOKE !



Fark that doesn't sound good.


----------



## The Scientist (11/1/11)

I just got sent home from work as all main roads around Ipswich are in danger of being cut. Took me an hour to get home on a drive which usually takes me ten minutes. This was due to how hard the rain is coming down and the amount of people on the roads also going home while they can.

This is madness :unsure:


----------



## browndog (11/1/11)

I got sent home from the base too, had to drive through water up to 1ft deep on the roads to get home but made it safely. If the river gets to the same level as the 74 floods, I will still be OK as it came 1/2 way up the hill I live on. Terrible terrible news about the people of Toowomba and Lockyer valley


-Browndog


----------



## MarkBastard (11/1/11)

take some pics if you can guys...


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/11)

Currently there's a "conveyor belt" of rain just streaming in off the Ocean and targetted on the CBD and Ipswich - what have you people been doing to annoy the Weather Gods? I told you guys to keep sacrificing those goats, but no you just had to listen to Chappo  . Looks like it's going to go on until late today.


----------



## jyo (11/1/11)

My thoughts are with you guys over there. I hope everyone stays safe.
John.


----------



## Filby (11/1/11)

Just spoke to my mum and kholo creek is expected to close Mt Crosby Rd and the Mt Crosby weir is already closed. Thats going to isolate a LOT of people up that way. Wivenhoe dam is at 200% capacity and going by the radar its about to cop a whole lot more in the next couple of hours. Good luck to anyone out there!


----------



## NickB (11/1/11)

We moved house over the last two days. Truck got bogged at out place and had to be pulled out, then they could drive over a floodway and we couldn't. Had to stay a night then edge through about 30cm water. Tried to get out the regular way Yesterday, but roads cut off, had to take the 4 hour trek through Crows Nest and Toowoomba. Rain was torrential, fog heavy, pot holes everywhere... Apparently we went through Toowoomba about 30 mins before the shit hit the fan. Bloody lucky seeing as we were gonna stop for some food and thought better of it........

Thoughts to all those affected, hoping everyone and their families get through what's coming now....

Cheers


----------



## Maple (11/1/11)

Stay safe brewing brothers and sisters. Thoughts out to you all, hoping everyone fairs well.


----------



## praxis178 (11/1/11)

40mm in the last 20mins here in Yandina, and it's just now started to get REALLY heavy. Thank God I'm on a hill! 

My and my family's thoughts and prayers are with those worse off than ourselves.


----------



## Snow (11/1/11)

Just packing up all the valuables now. We are on Moggill Ck which is on the flood map just released this morning. Coming down in buckets atm. Moggill Ck is just below the top of the banks and we haven't even received the flood waters from the north west yet  . We are lucky that we have a second storey to move everything to, but our neighbours have no such luxury. 

Just hope my brand new bar and kegging system, along with three fridges survives all this  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## DU99 (11/1/11)

Hope things Go Well,for those in the flooded areas. :icon_cheers: least in aint bushfires


----------



## jyo (11/1/11)

DU99 said:


> Hope things Go Well,for those in the flooded areas. :icon_cheers: least in aint bushfires



Both equal destruction and loss of life. I can't comprehend either of the two.


----------



## argon (11/1/11)

I work in south Brisbane and it looks like we may get sent home soon... don't think i'll get any where near us. I'm on Fleet Lane/Hope Street. West end is starting to flood now with Riverside Drive closed due to the river braking it's banks

Edit: added photo of Riverside Drive


----------



## browndog (11/1/11)

Snow said:


> Just packing up all the valuables now. We are on Moggill Ck which is on the flood map just released this morning. Coming down in buckets atm. Moggill Ck is just below the top of the banks and we haven't even received the flood waters from the north west yet  . We are lucky that we have a second storey to move everything to, but our neighbours have no such luxury.
> 
> Just hope my brand new bar and kegging system, along with three fridges survives all this
> 
> Cheers - Snow




Good luck Snow, my thoughts are with you mate.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## geoffd (11/1/11)

Snow said:


> Just packing up all the valuables now. We are on Moggill Ck which is on the flood map just released this morning. Coming down in buckets atm. Moggill Ck is just below the top of the banks and we haven't even received the flood waters from the north west yet  . We are lucky that we have a second storey to move everything to, but our neighbours have no such luxury.
> 
> Just hope my brand new bar and kegging system, along with three fridges survives all this
> 
> Cheers - Snow



What in gods name could you be carrying upstairs that's more important than the brew gear,
good luck & keep safe, it does seem a bit biblical, locusts, fires, floods.


----------



## beerbog (11/1/11)

Thoughts with all of QLD. Hope this shit eases soon. :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/11)

Bribie Island now cut off with the 3 possible roads to Caboolture all submerged.


----------



## bonj (11/1/11)

We're looking okay here. Just dealing with 2 kids that have been cooped up inside for the last 3 weeks... getting cabin fever.


----------



## browndog (11/1/11)

It has been bucketing down here for the last few hrs and wivenhoe is copping it worse.


----------



## MarkBastard (11/1/11)

Looks like the airport is gunna cop it too, hmm.


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/11)

Buddy from Caboolture just rang, Caboolture and Morayfield are being evacuated (cf Werribee / Hoppers, Campbelltown /Narellan)

edit: popping off to ALDI for longlife milk, canned food and batteries if there are any left as supplies will run out in a couple of days and no trucks in or out of the Island. Lucky I've got a gas barbie. Cheers.


----------



## MarkBastard (11/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Buddy from Caboolture just rang, Caboolture and Morayfield are being evacuated (cf Werribee / Hoppers, Campbelltown /Narellan)



Jesus Christ!!!


----------



## Phoney (11/1/11)

Stay high & dry & most importantly - safe people!



Check this out from Toowoomba yesterday - gets crazy from 1.00 onwards


----------



## j1gsaw (11/1/11)

Its all happening!


----------



## felten (11/1/11)

my uncle and aunt own a farm in caboolture, my mum called them up and they're fine thankfully, their property is pretty high up.


----------



## browndog (11/1/11)

Wivenhoe dam is at 170%, dread to think of what will happen if it overflows....


----------



## peted27 (11/1/11)

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=501...44.339665603253


caboolture so far


----------



## bonj (11/1/11)

browndog said:


> Wivenhoe dam is at 170%, dread to think of what will happen if it overflows....


It'll apparently hold 200% before it overflows.


----------



## Timmsy (11/1/11)

Good luck to all is effected. I wish you guys all the best. Chins up the aussie spirit will keeps yas going


----------



## peted27 (11/1/11)

Bonj said:


> It'll apparently hold 200% before it overflows.




i read at current flow rates in to the dam it had 1.5 days till capacity. that was this morning though, from all reports that area is getting a good downfall, so expect less



edit: dam not damn


----------



## mje1980 (11/1/11)

Take care everyone, stuff ya brew gear, make sure the family is safe!


----------



## brettprevans (11/1/11)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/video/2011/01/11/3110273.htm
some pretty bad parking efforts in this clip and gnarly surf. 

lots of freaking water. fire up the burners and try and get some evapouration going.

yes all bad jokes but trying to find a lighter side to this awful thing. 

hope blokes like chappo are ok. his property back onto the river. its a fair climb to his place but given how much flooding there is....


----------



## brendo (11/1/11)

thoughts are with everyone affected (or possibly about to be) - stay safe guys...


----------



## Mattese (11/1/11)

I'm in Oxley, down on the low side, so we are expecting to get hit when Oxley creek hits. We're looking to move to higher ground if needed. If anyone knows Oxley, I'm near the park next to the BP, and that fills up fairly quickly.

That said, my thoughts and prayers are with anyone that has been affected by this.

Just letting it be known, I help clean up for home brew....


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/11)

All the best guys, I've just got back from ALDI and now fully loaded man if food runs out on the island - ALDI and Woolies were like an Ethiopian food distribution centre  






Candles and torches all primed, ales should stay cold for a day or so, BBQ gas bottle full - all we can do here is sit it out. <_<
When the shit subsides if anyone looking for a cleanup hand we'll have to get an AHB / BABBs crew organised - hopefully not needed.


----------



## Mattese (11/1/11)

Lucky the Bribie road is closed. Your place is looking pretty good about now BribieG...


----------



## browndog (11/1/11)

Just had a chat with my brother-in-law in Roma, he said they are not worried about drowning, but starving. No trucks coming in and no food on the shelves in the stores.

-BD

I cna't believe my connection still works!


----------



## winkle (11/1/11)

Snow said:


> Just packing up all the valuables now. We are on Moggill Ck which is on the flood map just released this morning. Coming down in buckets atm. Moggill Ck is just below the top of the banks and we haven't even received the flood waters from the north west yet  . We are lucky that we have a second storey to move everything to, but our neighbours have no such luxury.
> 
> Just hope my brand new bar and kegging system, along with three fridges survives all this
> 
> Cheers - Snow



If the water gets up to them just turn them off and use a fan to dry out the electrics once its all over.
(Well, it worked for me the last couple of times - that was flash flooding mind you).
Went to get some sandbags this morning along with half of Brisbane, 2 hour wait but I really appreciate the work the SES lads and lasses were putting in.


----------



## Yob (11/1/11)

browndog said:


> No trucks coming in and no food on the shelves in the stores.



in times of emergency, sorry neighbour Bob, I owe you a ewe


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/1/11)

Be safe guys, please don't take any stupid risks and if in doubt get the hell out, as fast as you can.

Andrew


----------



## staggalee (11/1/11)

Some Caboolture and Strathpine residents told to head for higher ground now


----------



## Shed101 (11/1/11)

We had 100mm rain in L'boro two days ago.
250mm the day after
Today we've had 120+ since 7am.

We've seen a tripped out wallaby staggering around the garden totally disoriented. Very sad.

No risk for us, fortunately.

Decided to work from home today rather than train it into brissy :mellow: 

I'm worried this is really just the beginning, though.

Summer king tide for Brissy Bar is due 21st Jan.

Have a look at what's coming across the Pacific. Furthest out we can see is Monday 17th ... looks close to landfall. Of course cyclones are very unpredictable, but it doesn't look good :huh: 

Hope everyone's ok.


----------



## Screwtop (11/1/11)

Four of us brewers here in Gympie, all of our heads above water so far, I'm 15M above floodwater, Adrian and Brucce are on hills and Roboscot is north of the city, cut off but safe. Grocery items have been cleaned off the shelves here on the southside, no bread, dairy farmer from the Mary Valley delivered milk yesterday. The Jockey Club hotel still has beer, if it runs out I'll have to put the dog in the shed, to protect the kegs. Enough food here for a few days, fingers crossed.

Phoned my son to tell him to get out of that bloody new tunnel in Brisbane and out of the city. Thankfully he phoned to say he's gone home!



j1gsaw said:


> Its all happening!




Mate get yourself prepared and up high. In 1974 I went down Fitzroy St (east) from the Albion St intersection in a boat and swam into a house down near the subway to get people out. Talk is that it may be the same level this time, as downstream is chockas. 


Any of you Brisbane boys in low areas get yourself somewhere high, don't sit and watch the news until the water starts coming in. Been trying to contact friends in the lockyer valley without success  

Be safe boys, wish you all well.

Screwy

THIS IS MADNESS!!!!


----------



## Shed101 (11/1/11)

Screwtop said:


> Four of us brewers here in Gympie, all of our heads above water so far, I'm 15M above floodwater, Adrian and Brucce are on hills and Roboscot is north of the city, cut off but safe. Grocery items have been cleaned off the shelves here on the southside, no bread, dairy farmer from the Mary Valley delivered milk yesterday. The Jockey Club hotel still has beer, if it runs out I'll have to put the dog in the shed, to protect the kegs. Enough food here for a few days, fingers crossed.
> 
> Phoned my son to tell him to get out of that bloody new tunnel in Brisbane and out of the city. Thankfully he phoned to say he's gone home!
> 
> ...



Good to hear you're ok (apart from being surrounded by Gumpites  ) - your email bounced when I tried to send you some abuse see you how you were.


----------



## staggalee (11/1/11)

Sky News are saying Brisbane River has broken its banks and office towers in Eagle St. are being emptied.
This is the big one.


----------



## Mattese (11/1/11)

staggalee said:


> Sky News are saying Brisbane River has broken its banks and office towers in Eagle St. are being emptied.
> This is the big one.



Yep, the missus works in Eagle street, and her whole building was evacuated. She is at home now reminding me to stay sober...


----------



## Lecterfan (11/1/11)

Watching the footage on tv. Hard to truly fathom the magnitude of this...

Best wishes to all.


----------



## raven19 (11/1/11)

AndrewQLD said:


> Be safe guys, please don't take any stupid risks and if in doubt get the hell out, as fast as you can.



Echoing these sentiments to all affected!

The Nation's thoughts and best wishes are with you all!!!


----------



## Screwtop (11/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> Good to hear you're ok (apart from being surrounded by Gumpites  ) - your email bounced when I tried to send you some abuse see you how you were.




Slipped up there  , email on the way

Screwy


----------



## DanRayner (11/1/11)

Take care up there guys (and gals) - stay safe


----------



## Bizier (11/1/11)

I am going to echo the 'stay safe' sentiment, please don't take any unnecessary risks, especially if it is only for a camera angle.

I am virtually unaffected and have only a couple of friends/family there, but my heart goes out to those who are in the midst. It is absolutely devastating stuff.


----------



## j1gsaw (11/1/11)

Screwtop said:


> Four of us brewers here in Gympie, all of our heads above water so far, I'm 15M above floodwater, Adrian and Brucce are on hills and Roboscot is north of the city, cut off but safe. Grocery items have been cleaned off the shelves here on the southside, no bread, dairy farmer from the Mary Valley delivered milk yesterday. The Jockey Club hotel still has beer, if it runs out I'll have to put the dog in the shed, to protect the kegs. Enough food here for a few days, fingers crossed.
> 
> Phoned my son to tell him to get out of that bloody new tunnel in Brisbane and out of the city. Thankfully he phoned to say he's gone home!
> 
> ...



Cheers mate, Im tucked away up near the Tafe end of town, so it would have a fair way to reach us, but im geared up for the worst if need be.


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/11)

Silver lining, looking for candles and came across a stash of Aussie Pale 6% from last July  









:super:


----------



## brettprevans (11/1/11)

BribieG said:


> View attachment 43237


looks like some weird phallic fetish picture there Bribs! 

if your looking for candles it means you havent got your emergency kit ready. dude how are you not better prepared given where you live.



I was in Brisvages last year and the water level in this pic was agood ~2m lower than pictured. thats a fk lot of water to fill up
Brisbane's Eagle Street Pier


----------



## MarkBastard (11/1/11)

campbell newman is saying the next two days are going to be PHARKED


----------



## winkle (11/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> looks like some weird phallic fetish picture there Bribs!
> 
> if your looking for candles it means you havent got your emergency kit ready. dude how are you not better prepared given where you live.



Pffft, he's better prepared than me - he's got 6% beer and has found his candles!

Edit: located 7.5% beer and candles - now sorted


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/11)

Yes you're right CM, this won't be the last I fear as the wet season hasn't really kicked in and no relief till March. I suppose we can all be guilty of "ain't gonna happen to me" like the people who don't clean out the dry leaves in the gutters then along come the sparks etc. 

Proper kit in a big orange coloured box will be priority from now on :icon_cheers: band aids, transistor radio, bottle of Jack....


----------



## WarmBeer (11/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Proper kit in a big orange coloured box will be priority from now on :icon_cheers: band aids, transistor radio, bottle of Jack....


... floaties?


----------



## DUANNE (11/1/11)

shit i hope everyone up there pulls through allright. from what happened down here dont worry about houses and things just get out and save yourselfs. houses can be rebuilt but lost lives hurt all involved for a very long time.
best of luck

dwayne


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (11/1/11)

Phark me guys...

This has to be most horrowing thread ive read on a forum.. :mellow: 
certainly gets the guts turning

Stay safe eh...

Correct me if im wrong but this isnt even from a tropical low (cyclone) system is it ???
the bloody wet seasons only just started for christ sake.


----------



## MarkBastard (11/1/11)

Yeah it's not from a cyclone, it's just been really weird up here this summer. It's been raining almost every day since September last year. There has at least been cloud cover that whole time except for maybe 2 days of sunshine max every now and then.

And now this...


----------



## white.grant (11/1/11)

Stay safe fellas. 

cheers

grant


----------



## Pollux (11/1/11)

I can't believe that some guy decided to try and save his Patrol....


----------



## Mattese (11/1/11)

Well, I thought I would try to break the monotony of waiting and head down for a whack of the golf ball...







I know this is nothing compared to what others are going through, but this is Oxley Road, looking toward Ipswich Road. This was about an hour ago, and its getting higher and higher...








Good luck to everyone, stay safe.


----------



## bonj (11/1/11)

There is a trough running across Northern Australia, so it is a tropical low, but not isolated to a small area.


----------



## staggalee (11/1/11)

Is it coming down from the north east or up from south west?
Hard to tell on the bom radar site, the shit`s everywhere!


----------



## MarkBastard (11/1/11)

Just head the peak in Ipswich could be up to 22m and in general we're looking worse than 74 over the next couple of days. Bligh was very ominous.


----------



## bonj (11/1/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Just head the peak in Ipswich could be up to 22m and in general we're looking worse than 74 over the next couple of days. Bligh was very ominous.


Ipswich Mayor just downgraded the threat from 19m to 17m for Ipswich, so I don't know how old that info is that you heard.


----------



## bconnery (11/1/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> campbell newman is saying the next two days are going to be PHARKED


This is how we know it is really bad. Both Campbell Newman and Anna Bligh are saying it is going to be bad. Not only are politicians admitting it but both sides are agreeing too...

Very lucky to be where I am, no creeks and no flooding, at home but still working, watching the pool fill up again...


----------



## marksfish (11/1/11)

the prediction of worse than 1974 only just released, stay safe guys it looks really bad.


----------



## bonj (11/1/11)

Yes, just saw that.


----------



## bonj (11/1/11)

Just received the following message on both our mobiles:


```
Flash Flood Warning-Brisbane River to reach 18-19m Wednesday AM. Residents close to River or associated tributories monitor situ overnight & evacuate if required
```


----------



## DU99 (11/1/11)

i just watch the weather channel,they reckon the rain is heading south to Nsw and Victoria,they even reckon tasmania will get some of that rain also..the premier reckons the water level is going to be higher than the 1974 floods in some areas..all i say is "be safe"


----------



## MarkBastard (11/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Ipswich Mayor just downgraded the threat from 19m to 17m for Ipswich, so I don't know how old that info is that you heard.



She was saying it live as I typed it... But she could have been talking about the biggest peak which I believe is going to be on Thursday.

From what I understand today is nothing.


----------



## Yob (11/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> My wifes family are from up your way, luckily still dry currently...



FAIL:

With the revised levels they are predicting... the house will be gone, aparently the water got up to the ceiling in the 74 one so... well they are getting as much out as they can before it happens.. at least they have time to get stuff out..


----------



## Shed101 (11/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> FAIL:
> 
> With the revised levels they are predicting... the house will be gone, aparently the water got up to the ceiling in the 74 one so... well they are getting as much out as they can before it happens.. at least they have time to get stuff out..



Bugger that's not good.

Unfortunately no one will no quite how this will play out. The hydrology will have changed immeasurably since '74. 

ABC has the report now - [URL="http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/01/11/3110689.htm?section=justin"]http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2011/01...?section=justin[/URL]


----------



## Siborg (11/1/11)

phark me!

Thoughts are with all you guys and your families/friends. Be safe.

I just heard that our QLD office in Brissy has sent all the staff home. I'm encouraging all my workmates to donate to the flood appeal as our employer has kindly offered to match our donations. I know money won't mean much now to you guys, but hope it relieves some of the pain in rebuilding after its all over.


----------



## Shed101 (11/1/11)

Siborg said:


> phark me!
> 
> Thoughts are with all you guys and your families/friends. Be safe.
> 
> I just heard that our QLD office in Brissy has sent all the staff home. I'm encouraging all my workmates to donate to the flood appeal as our employer has kindly offered to match our donations. I know money won't mean much now to you guys, but hope it relieves some of the pain in rebuilding after its all over.



Perhaps we'll have to organise a case whip around for anyone who loses homebrew stocks or equipment in this mess.


----------



## Yob (11/1/11)

Screwtop said:


> Mate get yourself prepared and up high. In 1974 I went down Fitzroy St (east) from the Albion St intersection in a boat and swam into a house down near the subway to get people out. Talk is that it may be the same level this time, as downstream is chockas.



Do you still have that boat and do you still swim as well mate?  

FARK ME... Fires in the west, floods to the North, locasts locally... Im expecting Aliens by the weekend and we can jump this crazy shit and all brew Crazy Outer Space Ales and Pluto Porters..

h34r:


----------



## brettprevans (11/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> Perhaps we'll have to organise a case whip around for anyone who loses homebrew stocks or equipment in this mess.


I have all my brewing gear and stock listed on my home and contents insurance for this reason. consider it people


----------



## marksfish (11/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Do you still have that boat and do you still swim as well mate?
> 
> FARK ME... Fires in the west, floods to the North, locasts locally... Im expecting Aliens by the weekend and we can jump this crazy shit and all brew Crazy Outer Space Ales and Pluto Porters..
> 
> h34r:




using galaxy hops


----------



## Rodolphe01 (11/1/11)

I was out door knocking this morning warning people in areas that WILL flood. Keep safe, stay the **** away from flood water, heed all the usual warnings and listen to local radio (e.g. ABC local radio).

Unfortunately the worst for Brisbane will be coming in the early hours of the morning.


----------



## Yob (11/1/11)

Guy in charge of QLD water grid = Dan *SPILLER* :blink:


----------



## Shed101 (11/1/11)

The news is saying the flood is receding in Gympie, but I don't like what I think they've got coming their way. At the southern tip of the catchment we've had ~180mm since 7am, and it has to make its way towards them.  -_-


----------



## Steve (11/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> Perhaps we'll have to organise a case whip around for anyone who loses homebrew stocks or equipment in this mess.



Shed, im happy to stick some cash into an account that will go towards a QLD AHB member to replace lost stock etc.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## clarkey7 (11/1/11)

Putting No-Chill Cubes to good use at my place - just in case.





150L Water, food, torches, batteries, radio, 2 full gas bottles and lotza beer. Check.

Stay Safe everyone!

PB


----------



## InCider (11/1/11)

Hey PB - make sure you've got your family too!

I just got home to Landsborough on the Unshine Coast, where Shed and have are nestled in the hinterland. 
It's nothing like Brisneyland here, it just had days where it dumps 300mm on you. I nearly had to change my name to Landsborough Bunyip! 

If any of the Brissy guys need a place to stay, send me a PM, but with the highway blocked, that will be hard... so:

Shed 101 and I will donate our services to help the Brisbane Brewers and Retailers who are affected by this disaster with your clean up. No doubt you'll need a couple of spare pairs of hands for digging, moving stuff..whatever it takes. Just PM us and we'll get down on the weekends we can.

InCider

PS Shed, are you Ok with that?


----------



## Screwtop (11/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> The news is saying the flood is receding in Gympie, but I don't like what I think they've got coming their way. At the southern tip of the catchment we've had ~180mm since 7am, and it has to make its way towards them.  -_-




Level now at 18.39M and falling, but water coming from the headwaters measured upstream is rising. Still, looks like maybe the worst is over for us. Poor buggers in Brisbane have got to face the worst yet.

Screwy


----------



## browndog (11/1/11)

THe houses at the bottom of my street are going under, just come back from helping neighbours move theis stuff out. Very scarey. I'll post some pics later.


----------



## argon (11/1/11)

Just got back from work after sandbagging and moving all the IT equipment and financial documentation to the top floor.

Apparently the 74 flood was up above door height at ground level. So not looking good. Could be out of a job for a while if it does happen. 

Got a little bit to work on at home this week. But if things go pear shaped.... Could be in some trouble. At least I don't live in a flood prone area, so all fine on the home front. 

Poor buggers who live in those low lying areas.


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (11/1/11)

its already been said guys. If your in danger, **** your homebrew and grab hold of your family and get the hell out of there.

Has anyone heard from the AHB members that live in toowoomba? My thoughts are with all toowoomba and brisbane residents. Keep safe please!


----------



## Mattese (11/1/11)

Best of luck Browndog. Our thoughts are with you mate.


----------



## Shed101 (11/1/11)

InCider said:


> Hey PB - make sure you've got your family too!
> 
> I just got home to Landsborough on the Unshine Coast, where Shed and have are nestled in the hinterland.
> It's nothing like Brisneyland here, it just had days where it dumps 300mm on you. I nearly had to change my name to Landsborough Bunyip!
> ...



Sweetheart, what have we said about you volunteering me for all and sundry :lol:

The CWA were not amused at my attempts at souffle you know! 

But, yeah, InCider and I could have the whole place cleaned up in less time than it takes Julia Gillard to get her hair done.


----------



## crozdog (11/1/11)

Thought to all of the brewerhood in the SE QLD area or with family up there. Scary stuff.

Stay safe, dry (if possible) & as AndrewQLD said, don't take any risks and get out early as fast as you can.

I'm all fo the AHB whip around / working bee - reckon we could arrange a contingent from the southern to come up to help clean out once the water subsides.

Crozdog


----------



## Mearesy (11/1/11)

Doing OK here in Toowoomba. Thankfully I live in a higher area of town so no risk to my place. Cbd is only about a km away though, alot of damage. This city has been rocked and everyone is in a state of disbelief. Hoping Ipswich and Brissy people are doing everything they can to stay safe!


----------



## schooey (11/1/11)

Best of luck to you blokes up North...keep safe and keep dry if you can.

Maybe you should have that brewday early this year, Chappo? And we can turn it into a fundraising brew day/clean working bee? I'm in for throwing the Brass Knuckle Mk II into the trailer and making the trip North again... :super:


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/11)

Haven't heard from Ralph - RdeVjun in Toowoomba yet, maybe his service is out. He hasn't posted on his other regular forums like BIABinfo or Jims so I'm assuming he's good. I emailed him on Yahoo yesterday and no reply either so probably network out.

edit: good to year from you Mearesey - pm RdeV and tell him we want to know if he's still alive


----------



## winkle (11/1/11)

Speaking of that elusive Chap Chap, I hope his river views aren't getting too close to the house.


----------



## browndog (11/1/11)

winkle said:


> Speaking of that elusive Chap Chap, I hope his river views aren't getting too close to the house.




Haven't heard much about the logan river Perry, I reckon he's OK.


----------



## argon (11/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Haven't heard from Ralph - RdeVjun in Toowoomba yet, maybe his service is out. He hasn't posted on his other regular forums like BIABinfo or Jims so I'm assuming he's good. I emailed him on Yahoo yesterday and no reply either so probably network out.
> 
> edit: good to year from you Mearesey - pm RdeV and tell him we want to know if he's still alive



Just texted RdeV, Bribie... Will let you know any news.


----------



## Brewing_Brad (11/1/11)

Hey guys,

If any of you have horses, a friend of a friend sent this message just a few miniutes ago:

"QLD friends: If you need to move your horses, agistment available at Mango Hill. Mel Harris has 10 acres but there is 2 horses there atm soon to be 3. If you provide feed, she'll feed your horses for you. She just wants everyone safe with therir horses! Mel 0400277338 Post this around! she is in Mango Hill, North Brisbane."

If anyone has a few spare coins...QLD Flood appeal

Take care guys! Don't take any stupid risks. I've been reading too many tales of woe from these floods of late because of people taking stupid risks!

Cheers
Brad


----------



## argon (11/1/11)

RdeV all good;

Just got this response;


> Hi M, yeah, we r all fine just damp, no comms at home tho.Hellish conditions but not as bad as some... The stress makes me reach for a beer, hope I can keep the samples for the comp! Pls pass on a gooday to the team. Cheers, RdeV.


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/11)

Thanks Mike, that's a relief. Kindly tell him that BribieG won't be at the Maha Latchmi Indian Cafe in Fortitude Valley for lunch on Friday so don't bother unless we can hire a boat


----------



## WildaYeast (11/1/11)

All good down on the Gold Coast. We've been quite lucky so far. Air is thick, carpets are damp and lawns are all squishy, but compared to elsewhere we've been really fortunate. Good thoughts to all of those who are going through it or helping out neighbours.

Have attached a little bulletin that came through from work. Just cut and paste stuff off BOM, so no secret squirrel stuff, but a bit of factual substance, at least as far as predictions go. Plenty of warning, so hopefully what's lost when it hits Brisbane will all be things that are replaceable.

View attachment EMD_Priority_Update__22___11_January_2010.doc


----------



## Ivan Other One (11/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Silver lining, looking for candles and came across a stash of Aussie Pale 6% from last July
> 
> View attachment 43236
> 
> ...


Out of all these clouds there is an amber lining.

SERIOUSY though, Please everybody, be prepared should the worst should come your way.
We folk in the north that endure cyclones this time of year have more than just our fingers crossed for all folk in the areas affected by this current tradgety. 
Stay safe and best of luck.
Ivan and Maz.


----------



## mxd (11/1/11)

be safe guys.


----------



## starkesbier (11/1/11)

Best of luck to you Snow, Browndog and all you guys facing flooding over the coming days. Hope everything works out OK. Be safe.

Starkesbier


----------



## Siborg (11/1/11)

Just found this video on youtube... seriously hoping everyone's ok.


----------



## itmechanic (11/1/11)

Best of luck to all affected by this disaster, stay safe, dont take any risks and get out early if you can, our thoughts and wishes are with you all.


----------



## Florian (11/1/11)

Went up early this morning to get some sand bags as we're on Kingsford Smith Drive right on the river. Went to Bunnings and had to fill them myself, on the way bag found a depot and got some more, already filled. Spent most of the morning placing tiles upright in front of the doors on ground level, secured with sand bags. Emptied the pool as it already had been flooded with mud from the neighbours driveway for the last three month. Luckily only the garage and my tiny office is on ground level, as we're in a flood zone anyway and weren't allowed build on ground level. 

We're up on the third level, and I've spend the late afternoon on the couch watching at least 30 pontoons going past on the river, accompanied by at least 6 boats without anyone on board. Plenty of rescue boats trying to catch them. Police is going up and down the river on jet skies to inspect damage. 

Most of the neighbours on ground level have packed their bags and left, a very wise decision. Will be checking on the old grumpy man next door who is insisting on staying. We're expecting to get flooded tomorrow or Thursday, will be staying upstairs and watching it from there, unless we're told to leave. Have stocked up on food, filled all no chill cubes and empty fermenters with water just in case and the electricity and gas will be turned off as soon as the river floods onto the street.


----------



## Shed101 (11/1/11)

Good luck Florian - sounds like you're well prepared.

Have you got somewhere to go? 




Florian said:


> Went up early this morning to get some sand bags as we're on Kingsford Smith Drive right on the river. Went to Bunnings and had to fill them myself, on the way bag found a depot and got some more, already filled. Spent most of the morning placing tiles upright in front of the doors on ground level, secured with sand bags. Emptied the pool as it already had been flooded with mud from the neighbours driveway for the last three month. Luckily only the garage and my tiny office is on ground level, as we're in a flood zone anyway and weren't allowed build on ground level.
> 
> We're up on the third level, and I've spend the late afternoon on the couch watching at least 30 pontoons going past on the river, accompanied by at least 6 boats without anyone on board. Plenty of rescue boats trying to catch them. Police is going up and down the river on jet skies to inspect damage.
> 
> Most of the neighbours on ground level have packed their bags and left, a very wise decision. Will be checking on the old grumpy man next door who is insisting on staying. We're expecting to get flooded tomorrow or Thursday, will be staying upstairs and watching it from there, unless we're told to leave. Have stocked up on food, filled all no chill cubes and empty fermenters with water just in case and the electricity and gas will be turned off as soon as the river floods onto the street.


----------



## Florian (11/1/11)

Thanks shed! If need be we always have friends to go to, but we prefer to stay here as we consider it quite safe and it's much easier with the little one, the water shouldn't be able to get 6 meters up the building. But as I said, if someone tells us to go we will be out in minutes. Will park the car up the hill so it doesn't get swept away.


----------



## Ross (11/1/11)

Hopefully my home & business are in the clear, though home is very close to the Logan River if it floods.
My heart goes out to all those in the danger areas...Please keep safe everyone...

Ross


----------



## The Scientist (11/1/11)

OK, well I'm outa here. Flood waters are about to hit my street  

I'm going next door to my mate's two story place and having some beers while watching the water roll in.


----------



## lordofthebottleshop (11/1/11)

Sounds like you're all gonna need a beer at the end of this. Good luck to everyone in the area - stay safe. Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/1/11)

Words cannot express just how crazy all this is.

Keep safe everyone!


----------



## WSC (11/1/11)

Anyone stuck around peak crossing, warrill view that can get to peak crossing can have a bed and beer here. We are out of harms way.

Thoughts are with those on lower ground.


----------



## DU99 (11/1/11)

Bit tired of the television broadcast...flogging it to death..


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (11/1/11)

Grafton is cut, and IO wont be able to get to my place for a few days... maybe a week


----------



## DU99 (11/1/11)

the rest of nsw and vic have to wait and see what we get...


----------



## potof4x (11/1/11)

Hopefully all those missing find their way home and everyone facing worsening conditions come out the other side. Good luck


----------



## BobtheBrewer (11/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Bribie Island now cut off with the 3 possible roads to Caboolture all submerged.




Is your phone still operating? I've been trying to ring my mother all day and keep getting a message "this service is temporarily out of service".


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/1/11)

that's his voicemail message.


----------



## browndog (11/1/11)

DU99 said:


> Bit tired of the television broadcast...flogging it to death..




simple answer turn your TV off.


----------



## Cocko (11/1/11)

.... and the heartache ahead...



Be safe all! 

Our thoughts are with you!


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/11)

Birkdale Bob said:


> Is your phone still operating? I've been trying to ring my mother all day and keep getting a message "this service is temporarily out of service".



Bob
I'm sure she's fine, maybe flooding of phone cable into house as we've had 2 feet of rain over the last couple of days. PM me her addy and I'll pop round tomorrow to let her know you are good. All OK here although cut off

cheers
Michael


----------



## Doogiechap (11/1/11)

Stay safe chaps ! My thoughts are with you.


----------



## AndrewQLD (11/1/11)

DU99 said:


> Bit tired of the television broadcast...flogging it to death..



Change the channel then, and don't complain when it reaches you.


----------



## ledgenko (11/1/11)

DU99 - you are probably about as annoyed about hearing about SEQLD being flooded as Aust was hearignabout your bushfires !!! Our fellow Aussies are in harms way and we (the non effected) should be watching and praying for their safety and the safety of their loved ones... not arse ******* ourseves about how shit it is that it is the only thing on TV ... damn how long did we hear about the drawn AFL grand final FFS ??? compassion ... look it up on Wikileaks !!! to the rest of the forrum and the whole Aussiehomebrewer.com.au membership ... I appologise for my rant .. just hate people who type shit like that... God keep our people safe where ever they are .... Matt


----------



## Ivan Other One (11/1/11)

Too bloody right Matt.
As an ex SES member I can only symphasise at the task ahead of not only the rescue personel but also the innocent victims of this monumental disaster unfolding before us all.
God help all of us at this time.


----------



## kalbarluke (11/1/11)

The Scientist said:


> OK, well I'm outa here. Flood waters are about to hit my street
> 
> I'm going next door to my mate's two story place and having some beers while watching the water roll in.



According to the BOM, at 9.07 tonight the water level was 5.86 metres above Hancocks Bridge at Brassall and rising. Be careful and stay safe.


----------



## petesbrew (11/1/11)

Scary stuff indeed. Take care of yourselves & your families, guys.


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/1/11)

I think the point has been made. Let's move on and not derail the thread please.


----------



## browndog (11/1/11)

Bugger, just found out our power in Ipswich is going off at 11pm, going to have to check the water height with a flashlight after that.


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/11)

Power to the entire CBD and 100,000 properties is going to be switched off at 7 am in the morning to preserve the transformer stations. Bris grinds to a halt for the next few days. Last person out please turn out the light. This is going to be probably the worst disaster in recorded Australian history and we are witness to it here. 

A few days off work methinks :icon_drunk:

Edit: BD if your herms suffers damage you are welcome to loan of Urnest (the Birko twin) and a bag and I'll come round to guide you gently  - but I'm hoping that won't be necessary - let's know how you get on buddy.


----------



## BobtheBrewer (11/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Bob
> I'm sure she's fine, maybe flooding of phone cable into house as we've had 2 feet of rain over the last couple of days. PM me her addy and I'll pop round tomorrow to let her know you are good. All OK here although cut off
> 
> cheers
> Michael




Thanks mate, have since heard that my sister-in-law was speaking to her this morning and all is OK. Reading all these posts, although we aren't in any danger, I'll be doing a check on our candle supply and filling up the gas bottle tomorrow. 
Bob


----------



## fcmcg (11/1/11)

And whilst we all hope and pray that everyone is safe whilst it still continues to rain and flood , let's not forget that the clean up is gonna be an absolute nightmare that will continue for months....stay safe and positive brewerhood !


----------



## browndog (11/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Power to the entire CBD and 100,000 properties is going to be switched off at 7 am in the morning to preserve the transformer stations. Bris grinds to a halt for the next few days. Last person out please turn out the light. This is going to be probably the worst disaster in recorded Australian history and we are witness to it here.
> 
> A few days off work methinks :icon_drunk:
> 
> Edit: BD if your herms suffers damage you are welcome to loan of Urnest (the Birko twin) and a bag and I'll come round to guide you gently  - but I'm hoping that won't be necessary - let's know how you get on buddy.



No worries Bribie, I'll be fine and dandy up where i am, I'll just be keeping a vigil "just in case"


----------



## mccuaigm (11/1/11)

Wow, what a day, kid staying at Warwick, Mrs Goldy is a mess... Systems to divert & shut down everywhere...

Total chaos around everywhere, stay safe everyone & good luck.

Cheers
Mick


----------



## BobtheBrewer (11/1/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> And whilst we all hope and pray that everyone is safe whilst it still continues to rain and flood , let's not forget that the clean up is gonna be an absolute nightmare that will continue for months....stay safe and positive brewerhood !




You're right there. I did some time cleaning up after Cyclone Tracey. It's hard to work out where to start.


----------



## bonj (11/1/11)

Energex spokesman denied that power to the Brisbane CBD is being shut off about half an hour ago on the ABC News24 Channel.


----------



## Bribie G (11/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Energex spokesman denied that power to the Brisbane CBD is being shut off about half an hour ago on the ABC News24 Channel.



Courier mail got its wires crossed as usual I guess. Imagine the loot-fest if power went off completely to the CBD


----------



## praxis178 (11/1/11)

South Maroochy river about 500m from my place (good thing I'm about 50m above the river level):





Yesterday arvo.




Today.

That's a 2m difference..... Couldn't get to the same location as the yesterday shot as it's currently under about 2.5m of water, the foot bridge is toast as a huge tree hit it today too.

Edit: would help if put the right photo in! :beerbang:


----------



## browndog (11/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Energex spokesman denied that power to the Brisbane CBD is being shut off about half an hour ago on the ABC News24 Channel.




What about Ipwsich Ben, the courier mail website says the power will go off at 11.


----------



## WSC (11/1/11)

browndog said:


> What about Ipwsich Ben, the courier mail website says the power will go off at 11.


They also said it on channel 9.


----------



## Screwtop (11/1/11)

Florian said:


> Went up early this morning to get some sand bags as we're on Kingsford Smith Drive right on the river. Went to Bunnings and had to fill them myself, on the way bag found a depot and got some more, already filled. Spent most of the morning placing tiles upright in front of the doors on ground level, secured with sand bags. Emptied the pool as it already had been flooded with mud from the neighbours driveway for the last three month. Luckily only the garage and my tiny office is on ground level, as we're in a flood zone anyway and weren't allowed build on ground level.
> 
> We're up on the third level, and I've spend the late afternoon on the couch watching at least 30 pontoons going past on the river, accompanied by at least 6 boats without anyone on board. Plenty of rescue boats trying to catch them. Police is going up and down the river on jet skies to inspect damage.
> 
> Most of the neighbours on ground level have packed their bags and left, a very wise decision. Will be checking on the old grumpy man next door who is insisting on staying. We're expecting to get flooded tomorrow or Thursday, will be staying upstairs and watching it from there, unless we're told to leave. Have stocked up on food, filled all no chill cubes and empty fermenters with water just in case and the electricity and gas will be turned off as soon as the river floods onto the street.



Hey mate! Don't hang around, move before it becomes a hassle. Stay safe.



DU99 said:


> Bit tired of the television broadcast...flogging it to death..



Then turn your TV off, why bother posting! Hope you and your family are never subject to anything like this.

Screwy


----------



## bonj (11/1/11)

browndog said:


> What about Ipwsich Ben, the courier mail website says the power will go off at 11.


Queensland Police confirmed that here: http://www.facebook.com/notes/queensland-p...159616834086337

Depends on where you are. We may or may not be without power.


----------



## Moz (11/1/11)

ABC 24 said Parts of Ipswich will lose power at 11pm and a decision about Brisbane CBD will be made tomorrow morning.


----------



## kalbarluke (11/1/11)

DU99 said:


> Bit tired of the television broadcast...flogging it to death..



Yes they are, but I'm not sure people from other states understand the enormity of this event. This isn't "just a flood". I grew up in Brisbane and the '74 floods were always talked about as some sort of freak "one in 100 years" event. My old man still shakes his head when he talks about it. It has always been something that people didn't think they would live through twice. 

But this is worse. Toowoomba flooded and it is 2000 ft above sea level. How the hell does that happen? The construction of Wivenhoe Dam was supposed to prevent Brisbane from ever flooding again and it has until now. The dam is at 190% capacity and it is still going to be worse than 1974. We have had more rain in the region in a few weeks than we usually get in a year and it is all headed for poor old Brisvegas.

It's good to see so many supportive messages from so many people. Yes the media has flogged it to death but it is a really terrible, freakish event. For what it's worth, I think the media is doing a pretty good job. They are keeping us all up to date. I have a lot of friends in Ipswich and Brisbane and I just hope they are all okay. 

I think I'll havea beer.


----------



## browndog (11/1/11)

Thanks for the feedback on the power guys, I'll just have to wait and see what happens at 11. Gonna be very eerie if the streetlights all go off.


----------



## big78sam (11/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Edit: BD if your herms suffers damage you are welcome to loan of Urnest (the Birko twin) and a bag and I'll come round to guide you gently  - but I'm hoping that won't be necessary - let's know how you get on buddy.



Could be a good excuse to upgrade from HERMS to BIAB!  

Stay safe everybody! Look after yourselves and your family, stuff can always be replaced.


----------



## browndog (11/1/11)

big78sam said:


> Could be a good excuse to upgrade from HERMS to BIAB!
> 
> Stay safe everybody! Look after yourselves and your family, stuff can always be replaced.




definitely, then I could take Bribie on in the BABBs championships and beat him on his own terms


----------



## Bribie G (12/1/11)

Offer is still open





 

Rain has stopped but the wall of water descending on Ipswich and Brisbane doesn't care.


----------



## browndog (12/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Offer is still open
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Seems to be rising at 1ft an hour Bribie, they are quoted at saying it will peak at 22m and at present it is 21.2m, 4m over the bridge at the one mile bridge near my place. I'd love to know where they base their mesurements from.


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

Looks like you have a good spot to watch it rising, Tony. let us know if you can, when it's getting close. I'm on first watch tonight.


----------



## browndog (12/1/11)

Ben, go here

http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDQ60286.html

for up to date info on the river heights.

seems to be slowing.


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

Yes, I have been watching those. Just can't see much from my place. Am periodically checking the road. At the first sign of water, we'll be out. Sucks to be happening at night. During the day, we'd be seeing footage from news choppers as it rises.


----------



## browndog (12/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Yes, I have been watching those. Just can't see much from my place. Am periodically checking the road. At the first sign of water, we'll be out. Sucks to be happening at night. During the day, we'd be seeing footage from news choppers as it rises.




Well, at the moment, I reckon it is still 10m under my driveway level Ben.

If you look at the graph, it seems to be not far of peaking mate.


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

That's nice to hear. I reckon I'm at around the same elevation as you, from looking at the very low resolution topographic contour lines on the opencyclemap: http://www.opencyclemap.org/


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

I'm liking this trend.


----------



## browndog (12/1/11)

Bonj said:


> I'm liking this trend.
> 
> http://www.bom.gov.au/fwo/IDQ65389/IDQ65389.040873.png[/url][/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

browndog said:


> Yes, it is strange because from the descriptions, I thought it wa going to be way higher than this.


Tonight's peak is being predicted between 17 and 19 metres, with 22 metres following tomorrow. I want to see that Bremer River - One Mile start falling too.


----------



## browndog (12/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Tonight's peak is being predicted between 17 and 19 metres, with 22 metres following tomorrow. I want to see that Bremer River - One Mile start falling too.



Isn't the Bremer nearly at 22m now?


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

Oh who knows? 22m above what, anyway? It's all a bit arbitrary if we don't know what we're measuring against. That's why I like your post about where the water was in relation to you... something I can picture and understand.


----------



## browndog (12/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Oh who knows? 22m above what, anyway? It's all a bit arbitrary if we don't know what we're measuring against. That's why I like your post about where the water was in relation to you... something I can picture and understand.



Yeah, it is confusing, anyways, the water level has not changed much in the last two hrs, it is keeping pace with that graph.


----------



## browndog (12/1/11)

I was trying to sleep last night and there was a frog out the front of our house that must have been competing on a game show or something. I even resorted to ear plugs but I could still hear the bugger loud and clear.


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

browndog said:


> Yeah, it is confusing, anyways, the water level has not changed much in the last two hrs, it is keeping pace with that graph.


Good to hear. 



browndog said:


> I was trying to sleep last night and there was a frog out the front of our house that must have been competing on a game show or something. I even resorted to ear plugs but I could still hear the bugger loud and clear.


Must be trying to talk the the frogs at my place... they're definitely trying to answer!

Might be time for a shift change here.

Hope to talk to you soon.


----------



## browndog (12/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Good to hear.
> 
> 
> Must be trying to talk the the frogs at my place... they're definitely trying to answer!
> ...




Yeah, I'm off to bed too.


----------



## jyo (12/1/11)

browndog said:


> Yeah, I'm off to bed too.



Good luck blokes. Hope you all stay safe.
John.


----------



## Hatchy (12/1/11)

I thought I saw some rain when I was in Queensland 2 Januarys ago. This is insane.

Wouldn't it be nice if all that water was in WA to put the bushfires out.

As everyone else said, stay safe.


----------



## Tyred (12/1/11)

Hope the guys in Ipswich area have kept dry overnight.

Power to be shutoff to Brisbane CBD around 08:30 in the morning.

Actually have blue sky and sunlight here at the moment. Very strange, but I'm not going into the city today (probably the rest of the week).

Hope everyone keeps safe and more or less dry


----------



## Shed101 (12/1/11)

Tyred said:


> Actually have blue sky and sunlight here at the moment. Very strange, but I'm not going into the city today (probably the rest of the week).



Yes, we woke to blue sky this morning up the coast ... It stopped raining last night for the first time in a while - quite eery.

But, it's raining again already  

Just checked the gauge and we had 197.5mm.

So, 625mm in the last four days. That's about Hobart's average annual rainfall I think. A quarter of our annual.

Hope everyone's ok. I notice another 12 people are missing now.


----------



## mxd (12/1/11)

I have some friends in logan, there OS at the moment, is that far south in danger ?


----------



## Tyred (12/1/11)

To my knowledge, not at the moment. It's mainly areas around the Brisbane & Bremer rivers. I haven't heard much about the Logan river tho.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/documents/scrib...pbatzqr5xgrx90n has a list of flooded streets. This will probably change as the day progresses.


----------



## QldKev (12/1/11)

You you all have woken up to safe and sound houses and didn't have to evacuate last night.

QldKev


----------



## zebba (12/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> Just checked the gauge and we had 197.5mm.
> 
> So, 625mm in the last four days. That's about Hobart's average annual rainfall I think. A quarter of our annual.


Where I grew up we'd wake up in the morning thinking "shit load of rain last night". Check the guage and it would read 20mm. Those numbers are beyond my comprehension...


----------



## DU99 (12/1/11)

people have to remember wheres the rain heading next..

http://www.bom.gov.au/vic/warnings/index.shtml


----------



## Shed101 (12/1/11)

Zebba said:


> Where I grew up we'd wake up in the morning thinking "shit load of rain last night". Check the guage and it would read 20mm. Those numbers are beyond my comprehension...



Yeah, well I reckon i've worked out why they call it tinnitus...

it's caused by the noise of rain falling on tin roofs.


----------



## Shed101 (12/1/11)

DU99 said:


> people have to remember wheres the rain heading next..



Generally it goes down rivers and into the sea I think :icon_cheers:


----------



## daemon (12/1/11)

Family is high and dry for now but I know the house won't be so lucky. We had to evacuate yesterday (Churchill in Ipswich) and we're in a low area. Only just moved in a month ago so it's quite devastating.

The '74 levels (according to some of the neighbours yesterday) would put the 1st level of the house well under water, higher than that and we'll be in a real world of hurt. According to the news the peak has been downgraded to 20M for now so I hope they're right.

Hope everyone else stays safe, all I can do for now is wait it out.


----------



## praxis178 (12/1/11)

Well I know what I'm doing this weekend, and it ain't going to be fun. 

Sister's place wen't under at 6am this morning......


----------



## .DJ. (12/1/11)

Will be interesting to see what the insurers will do considering flood is excluded from 99% of insurance policies..


----------



## winkle (12/1/11)

I'm at work answering phones ATM, Coronation Drive is under water between the Regatta Pub and Hale Street. I'm guessing the Cellar bar is awash & all the low lying buildings behind it are flooded. There's heaps of pontoons motoring down the river :blink: .


----------



## Fents (12/1/11)

.DJ. said:


> Will be interesting to see what the insurers will do considering flood is excluded from 99% of insurance policies..



its rubbish isnt it, you go through all your life paying these ***** (scuse the french but seriously they are) insurance money and when it comes time that you need some help they say screw you it was mother natures fault.

seriously hope everyone up there is ok, stuff can be replaced but people cant.

its pissing down in vic this morning but nothing like what the qld crew have gone through.


----------



## white.grant (12/1/11)

winkle said:


> I'm at work answering phones ATM, Coronation Drive is under water between the Regatta Pub and Hale Street. I'm guessing the Cellar bar is awash & all the low lying buildings behind it are flooded. There's heaps of pontoons motoring down the river :blink: .



A friend of mine in West End counted 72 pontoons up until earlier this morning, and two cabin cruisers :blink:


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

Daemon said:


> Family is high and dry for now but I know the house won't be so lucky. We had to evacuate yesterday (Churchill in Ipswich) and we're in a low area. Only just moved in a month ago so it's quite devastating.
> 
> The '74 levels (according to some of the neighbours yesterday) would put the 1st level of the house well under water, higher than that and we'll be in a real world of hurt. According to the news the peak has been downgraded to 20M for now so I hope they're right.
> 
> Hope everyone else stays safe, all I can do for now is wait it out.


Have been thinking about you and the family, Tim. Rotten bloody luck mate, but glad you are all safe.

Safe here at present. The peak will apparently occur some time this afternoon, so more anxious waiting. We are all packed an ready to go. Can be outta here in 5 minutes if need be.

Stay safe guys.


----------



## winkle (12/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Have been thinking about you and the family, Tim. Rotten bloody luck mate, but glad you are all safe.
> 
> Safe here at present. The peak will apparently occur some time this afternoon, so more anxious waiting. We are all packed an ready to go. Can be outta here in 5 minutes if need be.
> 
> Stay safe guys.



Good luck Bonj! I'm heading home soon, not much point being here since most of our saff are unable to get in.


----------



## Florian (12/1/11)

I have been out all night watching the river until 5am this morning, didn't get much sleep at all. Absolutely devastating, without exaggeration I have seen way over 50 boats without owner floating by, yachts, sailboats, boats on pontoons, boats tied to pontoons, even groups of 2 and 3 boats still 'moored' floating by. Plenty of boats up side down with only the keel coming out of the water. Also plenty of jet skies and way over 200 (!!) pontoons of all sizes and shapes, complete with park benches, boat winches and and lighting. In front of our house is an older couple living with their dog on an 11m sailing boat, he insisted to stay on board, the boat got an absolute bashing last night, at one point there was a pontoon carrying a beautiful mustang ski boat attached to is boat for hours. I have just seen that he is now packing his bags and moving in with the neighbours, there is no way his boat will stay where it is now over the next few days.

I can not even imagine how this will look if the river rises higher over the next few days, We will be thinking a lot of everyone who is affected by this.
I have packed everything up in the garage and moved upwards. (Bribie, your case from the last case swap is safe, too).


----------



## .DJ. (12/1/11)

Fents said:


> its rubbish isnt it, you go through all your life paying these ***** (scuse the french but seriously they are) insurance money and when it comes time that you need some help they say screw you it was mother natures fault.



not all people who work in insurance are.. :icon_cheers: 

Flood is excluded, it specifically says so in the peoples policies (although there is a specific definition of flood). Therefore they are well within their rights to not pay out on claims.. 

However, it would be such a PR disaster on behalf of these companies to just put their hands up and say "screw you"

the problem, with an event of this magnitude, is that you not only have actual insurers involved (NRMA, GIO, CGU, Allianz etc) but you have the insurance companies RE-INSURANCE companies involved in decided what claims are paid out. 90% of these companies are based overseas....

Hopefully they will come to the party and at least payout part of the insurance policy to help people get back on their feet....


----------



## Yob (12/1/11)

.DJ. said:


> considering flood is excluded from 99% of insurance policies..




yep no insurance for the inlaws, their house was in the 74 flood and cant be insured, they simply refuse to cover them :angry: 

effing CU_T'S

Inlaws are still getting out, unfortunatly the water has come up so far overnight they can no longer get the cars out even, :angry: I dont understand why they werent moving throughout the night... so they are going to lose the house and contents and cars.. they are stashing as much as they can in garbage bage into the roof but I think that probably isnt going to help much...

at least they are safe(ish)

above all people stay safe, stuff is just stuff, people cant be replaced


----------



## browndog (12/1/11)

Daemon said:


> Family is high and dry for now but I know the house won't be so lucky. We had to evacuate yesterday (Churchill in Ipswich) and we're in a low area. Only just moved in a month ago so it's quite devastating.
> 
> The '74 levels (according to some of the neighbours yesterday) would put the 1st level of the house well under water, higher than that and we'll be in a real world of hurt. According to the news the peak has been downgraded to 20M for now so I hope they're right.
> 
> Hope everyone else stays safe, all I can do for now is wait it out.



Sorry to hear that Tim. From what I can see the height has receded a bit from last night, I'm thinking the worst is over for Ipswich. Good luck to the folk in Brisbane.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

Bremer River level still rising in Ipswich, so the worst isn't over yet. The Bureau is predicting a higher peak than last night to occur this afternoon. The current prediction is downgraded from 22m to 21.5m... a small reprieve, but certainly we don't know if the worst is yet over for Ipswich.


----------



## geoffd (12/1/11)

Insurance companies only issue coverage where they think they'll make money, the fact that they refuse flood damage in areas probably indicates people shouldnt be allowed to build there, (barring very long strong stilts). Dont get me wrong I am not unsympathetic to the flood victims in any way. Much as with the bushfires I hold council planning largely responsible in the most criminally negligent light. They allow contruction in places that shouldnt happen as they are addicted to rates revenue, as state & federal refuse to tackle housing price bubble as addicted to stamp duty revenue.

Insurance policies are generally a load of bollocks, they have a clause to get out of just about anything, on stuff like motorbikes & cars, the excess means you cant claim unless you're pretty much written off, in which case you may not be alive to claim & if you are; you're unlikely to get the value it will cost to replace the item.

My solution to the clean up.
(1) print billions of AUD, gives us the money to pay for the damages, & devalue the AUD by a good 10% to help the ecenomy (every other country is debasing)
(2) Our construction industry is far too small to deal with rebuild in timely manner.
Govt issue 2 year contruction worker visas too countries such as Ireland & USA where industries have collapsed, have a set wage attached to the visas - say $50-70kpa this will avoid high wage inflation, dont worry about lack of interest; the Paddys & Yanks that are unemployed will be glad of any wage.

Benefits of debasement: Agricultural competetive, protect whats left of manufacturing, slow down o/seas internet buying. 

Benefits of employment, control on wages, boost in foriegners to replace tourism slowdown, (workers instead of backpackers, they all pay rent & eat & drink). Quicker recovery of region.

just a quick thought, im sure many more positives could be added to the list.

Stay safe folks.


----------



## daemon (12/1/11)

Managed to get 1/2 way down the street to see the damage, doesn't look good at all 



Our place is near the power pole and the houses are two storeys (doesn't look like it in the photo....).

Feeling really numb right about now, there will be water in the top level yet alone the damage downstairs and the shed.


----------



## Bribie G (12/1/11)

Put me down to help with the working bee, mate.


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

Jeez Tim. I'm feeling the extremes of emotions at the moment... so much devastation. Give us a yell if you need any help when the waters recede.


----------



## mccuaigm (12/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Put me down to help with the working bee, mate.




+1 here, anything I can do to help count me in


----------



## fraser_john (12/1/11)

Daemon said:


> Managed to get 1/2 way down the street to see the damage, doesn't look good at all
> View attachment 43258
> 
> Our place is near the power pole and the houses are two storeys (doesn't look like it in the photo....).
> ...



You will need new rhizomes come winter too! Let me know and I'll send them up.


----------



## MarkBastard (12/1/11)

argon are you in a flood webcam chat room?


----------



## argon (12/1/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> argon are you in a flood webcam chat room?



erm nah mate... at home working. Why do you ask?


----------



## MarkBastard (12/1/11)

Just someone with the same username was in there...


----------



## DU99 (12/1/11)

the entertainment complex i work for is collecting for the queensland floods after every performance..we currently have the boy from oz


----------



## argon (12/1/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Just someone with the same username was in there...



Impostor!! Where have you been able to find a decent webcam then?


----------



## MarkBastard (12/1/11)

http://www.livestream.com/brisbanefloods


----------



## daemon (12/1/11)

Thanks for the offer of support guys it's greatly appreciated. Hopefully the water will subside enough to cope with the peak expected later today, just want it all to be over so I can begin cleaning up.


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (12/1/11)

I vote for Father Jack for PM......

Thats a brilliant if somewhat unconventional idea. Unfortunatly politicians dont listen to brilliant ideas

And whats with just dribbling the army in bit by bit Gillard, send the whole effing lot in now so they can be ready to hit the ground when this shit subsides. Put them in there tent citys on the outskirts

"We now have 13 helicopters working for the flood effort".....Jesus Gillard, we will need ALL of them to sort this out and planes and trucks and blokes. 


:angry:


----------



## geoffd (12/1/11)

Oatlands Brewer said:


> And whats with just dribbling the army in bit by bit Gillard, send the whole effing lot in now so they can be ready to hit the ground when this shit subsides. Put them in there tent citys on the outskirts
> :angry:



But who will rescue the army? 

I found it quite incredible during the bushfires how small a role the army took, seems the govt only willing to pay the army to do stupid things like cleaning up after the yanks.


----------



## DU99 (12/1/11)

where's the army's amphibious vehicles..has anyone seen one being used


----------



## wedge (12/1/11)

Oatlands Brewer said:


> "We now have 13 helicopters working for the flood effort".....Jesus Gillard, we will need ALL of them to sort this out and planes and trucks and blokes.
> 
> 
> :angry:



Sorry Oatlands Brewer but this is all of them......by the way can anyone put up some money for the petrol..... <_<


----------



## Maple (12/1/11)

Father Jack said:


> But who will rescue the army?


the navy, of course. 

That webcam link MarkB posted above is scary-real. I feel for you guys living through this.


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

Oatlands Brewer said:


> And whats with just dribbling the army in bit by bit Gillard, send the whole effing lot in now so they can be ready to hit the ground when this shit subsides. Put them in there tent citys on the outskirts


There's not really much for them to do at the moment. There are constant helicopter sounds around me. There are *no* outskirts. The roads are cut by flooding so no way to get them in. You want them to take helicopters away from the search and rescue to ferry in soldiers that have nothing to do?


> "We now have 13 helicopters working for the flood effort".....Jesus Gillard, we will need ALL of them to sort this out and planes and trucks and blokes.
> :angry:


There is only enough room for a certain number of choppers in the air. Too many and it hampers their ability to do their job. 11 of those helicopters are in the Lockyer/Ipswich areas. That's a shitload.

Amphibious vehicles won't get to people as quickly as helicopters can. It's a pretty large area. 

I'm not a government fanboy, but it's not the time to be attacking them or the ADF for their efforts.


----------



## browndog (12/1/11)

Here's a pic of the view from my window, the water is a good 20m below the level of my house.





And one of the 1 mile bridge, this ended up with 4m over the deck. The river normally sits about 15m + under it.




cheers

Browndog


----------



## mwd (12/1/11)

Oatlands Brewer said:


> I vote for Father Jack for PM......
> 
> Thats a brilliant if somewhat unconventional idea. Unfortunatly politicians dont listen to brilliant ideas
> 
> ...



Big +1 desperate times require smart thinking some brilliant ideas from FJ.
15 choppers now in use both Blackhawks and Chinooks for heavy lifts. 

BTW choppers run on JetA1 not petrol so need road tankers or else return to base or any regional airport.
Cannot see any reason they cant use Rockhampton Airport it is only partially flooded.


----------



## praxis178 (12/1/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> BTW choppers run on JetA1 not petrol so need road tankers or else return to base or any regional airport.
> Cannot see any reason they cant use Rockhampton Airport it is only partially flooded.



They can't use Rocky airport 'cause the sub-soil is still saturated and so the tarmac is not as yet load bearing. Think of driving on a sheet of plastic laid over mud......

As for more choppers etc. there is only so much airspace to go round before things get too exciting for the pilots who's job is hard enough ATM as is. 

On a personal note I'm prepping my pumps and pressure washer etc. in readiness for the work ahead, it ain't going to be pretty, but IT IS going to get done!


----------



## brettprevans (12/1/11)

i love how people who have no idea of how federeation operates in their country or how the armed forces work, then decide to gob off about what should be done (yes FJ and oatlands im looking at you). 

now in saying that im a firm beleiver that there can better intergration and assistance between states/Cth and armed forces. the proposals get nowhere because of the complex operational issues involved. and yes this coming from someone with armed forces experiance, govt experiance and emergency/disaster recvovery experiance.

In relation to FJ hairbrained insane idea of printing money etc. do you realise you'd fk the nation and those your trying to help. if you dont understand economics and trade, dont comment on them

anyways, ive heard from family in various part of QLD now and they are ok (some flood damage etc), so we/they are lucky and is a bit of a relief.


----------



## bradsbrew (12/1/11)

Thoughts are with those effected by the weather and floods. Pretty hard to watch my hometown get hammered the way it did the other day. Still trying to make contact with a mate that lives between mt Kynoch and Murphys creek. 

Guess there are bigger worries than how many helicopters the government can utilise at one time. Makes me feel sick enough without having to read people not effected having a whinge when peoples lives and livelyhoods are at stake.

Stay safe people.

brad


----------



## Steve (12/1/11)

browndog said:


> Here's a pic of the view from my window, the water is a good 20m below the level of my house.
> 
> View attachment 43261
> 
> ...




Jeez bd your roof needs a lick of paint :icon_cheers:
Hope is stays down at the bottom of your street!


----------



## geoff_tewierik (12/1/11)

He's got a roof?

LUXURY!

Moving on from Money Python, we're all fine at our end of town, and I can still get to work via the Gateway. Mate of mine at Cherbourg has been isolated for five days now, craving red meat apparently, poor bastards.


----------



## Oatlands Brewer (12/1/11)

Im not saying any more.....

Sorry for offending 

Stay safe.


----------



## geoffd (12/1/11)

Lol CM2, my tenure as PM was shorter than Ruddy's, & with 2 votes, I probably would have won the election if it werent for mandatory voting. Agree with Oatlands, this is not the place for a shitty political arguement.
Glad you have got some peace of mind on your relatives welfare. Some extremely awful events here. I fear the death toll could rise substantially when all areas are properly surveyed. I sincerely hope not.


----------



## Shed101 (12/1/11)

Anyone who's interested in helping out and doesn't already have somewhere to go:

Volunteering Qld

http://www.volunteeringqld.org.au/home/ind...volunteers/crew


----------



## staggalee (12/1/11)

Oatlands Brewer said:


> Im not saying any more.....
> 
> Sorry for offending
> 
> Stay safe.



You`re allowed an opinion mate, like everyone else. Whether it was right or wrong, don`t worry about it. I`m sure it was posted in good faith.
Now back on topic :beer:


----------



## brettprevans (12/1/11)

just loved hearing that the QLD govt (disaster & recover mob) doesnt want help from vic govt because they dont like our methodology approach to emergency response, esp in bushfires. so doesnt look like our trained volunteers will be used. now thats ridiculous


----------



## jlm (12/1/11)

Just got back from a couple of days at Malaney, no phone but a tv and pretty much shut in due to the rain incider and shed described. We were pretty sure we'd be ok (we're near Bulimba creek, but well up from where it's affected by tide), but was still a bit nervous making the call once we got phone coverage. Have a few friends in Fairfield who are already under water. 

Any one who needs a sparky to check things out after the water subsides send me a pm and I'll do what I can to help. Also, the RSPCA has a flood appeal thing going on aswell:

https://donate.rspcaqld.org.au/flood


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> just loved hearing that the QLD govt (disaster & recover mob) doesnt want help from vic govt because they dont like our methodology approach to emergency response, esp in bushfires. so doesnt look like our trained volunteers will be used. now thats ridiculous



Is it the volunteers being turned down, or the Victorian government? We already have two governments trying to coordinate efforts, do we really need three?


----------



## RobB (12/1/11)

Divide all that water into a hundred portions, distribute it around the country and we could have a harvest that would feed the world. As it is, it's seven shades of brown over here and a watery hell over there. Mother Nature doesn't read from the same rulebook does she?

Here's hoping that the 90-odd missing are just sitting it out without communications.


----------



## brettprevans (12/1/11)

peas_and_corn said:


> Is it the volunteers being turned down, or the Victorian government? We already have two governments trying to coordinate efforts, do we really need three?


vic govt trained public sector ermergency/recovery people. so not the govt, just loaning our people, docs etc


----------



## praxis178 (12/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> vic govt trained public sector ermergency/recovery people. so not the govt, just loaning our people, docs etc



That's nuts! But till we know just what is required I guess it's better to not tie up resources that might be needed else where..... Remember Vic has it's own floods to deal with.


----------



## Bribie G (12/1/11)

Just had a call from work, our customer service centre (Fortitude Valley) is closing for a week and is being moved to another company location at Biggera Waters (Gold Coast) who are giving us temporary accomm. The techs are down there now setting up workstations and transferring software / network connections etc. I don't have to but I've volunteered to work down there for a few days to help out, only just over an hour and a half from here on the freeways - and the Gateway Bridge tolls have been suspended for the time being. Apparently lots of MILFs work there.

:icon_drool2: 

I'll be free from Tues for any cleanup help required, eg Deamon. Anyone heard from Snow?


----------



## brettprevans (12/1/11)

Thomas J. said:


> That's nuts! But till we know just what is required I guess it's better to not tie up resources that might be needed else where..... Remember Vic has it's own floods to deal with.


im talking doctors etc also. but yeah they wont be asked to go up and assist. its nuts. state govts loan medical/emerg staff all the time. we even do it internationally. 

oh well hopefully you guys wont need them anyways


----------



## bradsbrew (12/1/11)

They are now talking of sending in army demolitions with explosives to sink the moggil ferry and a couple of party barges.


----------



## Bribie G (12/1/11)

bradsbrew said:


> They are now talking of sending in army demolitions with explosives to sink the moggil ferry and a couple of party barges.



Surprised "The Island" party barge didn't sink long ago under its own weight of alcopops and pissed chix leaning over the side to chunder


----------



## mwd (12/1/11)

Hot off the press the 4X Brewery at Milton has gone under. No truth to the rumour that they will be canning the flood water as it is better than the beer.

Tomorrow is looking even worse good luck to all.


----------



## winkle (12/1/11)

bradsbrew said:


> They are now talking of sending in army demolitions with explosives to sink the moggil ferry and a couple of party barges.



No! not The Island!!! Where will the bogans party?

I'm not sure exactly what is now left of "Oxleys" _(whatever it was last called)_ floating restaurant - I'm sure I saw big chunks of it heading toward toward the Bay. When I left work the water was creeping up toward Toowong village, lots of blocks of units getting isolated around Wesley hospital and the Regetta, heaps people walking around dazed and the smell of swampy water everywhere.
Even the Regetta city-cat pontoon was mostly submerged and looked bent out of shape.
Scary stuff, keep out of the water - its really moving quickly close to the river.


----------



## Gavo (12/1/11)

Well got cut off from home after Boxing day and spent five days waiting to get home here in Miles, town is now cut off again. The main highway here was part of the route north while the Bruce highway has been cut and had never seen so many trucks passing through town. Flood water now up again at Chinchilla and Dalby and in between, Condamine has been evacuated again after just cleaning up. Highway is quiet with nothing going trough and has been that way for three days. At least 50 trucks in town with nowhere to go but wait till roads open again. Can't buy milk in town, Local bakery is still operating while they have what they need. Raining again.


Gavo


----------



## bradsbrew (12/1/11)

winkle said:


> No! not The Island!!! Where will the bogans party?
> 
> I'm not sure exactly what is now left of "Oxleys" _(whatever it was last called)_ floating restaurant - I'm sure I saw big chunks of it heading toward toward the Bay.




I heard a report it smashed into the go-between bridge but not sure on that one.


----------



## ledgenko (12/1/11)

Browndog and all the Brissy and Western suburbs brewers ... take care .. as I moved from Ipswich to WA only a month ago .. my prayers are def with you and I 100% back Paul Pisale and his promise to use looters as flood markers!!!! Take care


----------



## Pollux (12/1/11)

http://www.livestream.com/brisbanefloods


Watch the Island, just in case they do decide to make it go bye bye........


----------



## Howlingdog (12/1/11)

That webcam is disconnected. Those kids have not moved for five hours.

HD


----------



## Malted (12/1/11)

Tropical_Brews said:


> Hot off the press the 4X Brewery at Milton has gone under. No truth to the rumour that they will be canning the flood water as it is better than the beer.



I thought it was a rumour that 4X contained beer!

New future label perhaps? "Naturally Flood Conditioned"


----------



## Howlingdog (12/1/11)

HowlingDog said:


> That webcam is disconnected. Those kids have not moved for five hours.
> 
> HD




I stand corrected, they've gone.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (12/1/11)

Nah it works, we've been watching people on bikes ride past and potions float down the river on that one.


----------



## Malted (12/1/11)

Pollux said:


> http://www.livestream.com/brisbanefloods
> 
> 
> Watch the Island, just in case they do decide to make it go bye bye........



With that force of water I'd be concerned about the integrity of the structures, footing of pylons etc getting washed out? Not sure that I'd be doing the tourist thing walking along that road...


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

Just saw footage of an empty (it was floating, so must have been empty) keg floating down the river...


----------



## Paul H (12/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Just saw footage of an empty (it was floating, so must have been empty) keg floating down the river...



Was it floated legally?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

Paul H said:


> Was it floated legally?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


It was unaccompanied, so unless you're going to charge Mother Nature (and she has much more serious charges to face in that case), I guess it is legal...


----------



## DU99 (12/1/11)

Ok Guys lets back to the topic...my son in laws Grandma lost her house in toowoomba.luckily she's in melbourne..


----------



## argon (12/1/11)

This shit just got real... :blink: 

Friend of mine runs this establishment


----------



## DU99 (12/1/11)

ARGON everything is in glass,damaged boxes only unless LOOTERS get in there..i know its a workplace for a mate.


----------



## beerdrinkingbob (12/1/11)

DU99 said:


> ARGON everything is in glass,damaged boxes only unless LOOTERS get in there..i know its a workplace for a mate.



I don't think he was being heavy DU99.

Thoughts go out to the brewers in crisis areas!


----------



## argon (12/1/11)

beerdrinkingbob said:


> I don't think he was being heavy DU99.
> 
> Thoughts go out to the brewers in crisis areas!




Yep true mate... not taking this photo too serious... nothing compared to what's going on out there and those poor buggers in their homes.

Thought it appropriate to post on a homebrew forum is all... my mate is fine and the topic of his email that i received was, "few day free leave" So i'm sure he's sweet with it.


----------



## DU99 (12/1/11)

Hey Bob ..i not being heavy..people in the flood areas have to make sure of looters,the police force will be flat out with the floods..it happens


----------



## daemon (12/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Just saw footage of an empty (it was floating, so must have been empty) keg floating down the river...


If it's a 19L keg it'll be one of mine  Been back this afternoon for a look, water is subsiding but it's been all though both levels of the house. Looks like nothing was safe, from looking at tide marks on the house it was probably knee deep on the 2nd storey. I've already seen plenty of items from the shed and downstairs floating away, all the bar / brew gear / kegs / fridges etc will be stuffed or gone. Really not looking forward to seeing the extent of the damage upstairs, especially since insurance probably won't cover the flood damage


----------



## DU99 (12/1/11)

Daemon..if you need help..someone on this site will


----------



## bonj (12/1/11)

Daemon said:


> If it's a 19L keg it'll be one of mine  Been back this afternoon for a look, water is subsiding but it's been all though both levels of the house. Looks like nothing was safe, from looking at tide marks on the house it was probably knee deep on the 2nd storey. I've already seen plenty of items from the shed and downstairs floating away, all the bar / brew gear / kegs / fridges etc will be stuffed or gone. Really not looking forward to seeing the extent of the damage upstairs, especially since insurance probably won't cover the flood damage


As I said before, mate. I'm here to help. I'll PM you my phone numbers.


----------



## Bribie G (12/1/11)

Daemon said:


> If it's a 19L keg it'll be one of mine  Been back this afternoon for a look, water is subsiding but it's been all though both levels of the house. Looks like nothing was safe, from looking at tide marks on the house it was probably knee deep on the 2nd storey. I've already seen plenty of items from the shed and downstairs floating away, all the bar / brew gear / kegs / fridges etc will be stuffed or gone. Really not looking forward to seeing the extent of the damage upstairs, especially since insurance probably won't cover the flood damage



When I get down to help with the cleanup there's a keg -a -yorkie for you, start to rebuild your collection :beerbang:


----------



## bradsbrew (12/1/11)

Daemon said:


> If it's a 19L keg it'll be one of mine  Been back this afternoon for a look, water is subsiding but it's been all though both levels of the house. Looks like nothing was safe, from looking at tide marks on the house it was probably knee deep on the 2nd storey. I've already seen plenty of items from the shed and downstairs floating away, all the bar / brew gear / kegs / fridges etc will be stuffed or gone. Really not looking forward to seeing the extent of the damage upstairs, especially since insurance probably won't cover the flood damage



Tim that is really sad to hear mate. Let us know what we can do to help.

brad


----------



## InCider (12/1/11)

Watch the Suncorp share price plummet.....and to add insult to injury, their Milton office caught fire...in a flood. Poor buggers.

I can tell you the actuary that rated this additional cover to the product has left his employment with Suncorp....it's been an VERY expensive 'buy' of new business.

As has been mentioned before, most insurers won't cover flood. It's not going to make you money - it's not all about love in financial services.  

I'd insure with them if I live in a flood zone. Let's hope a lots of T-Bar & Bissy residents have this cover on their big assets.

"Flood Cover now included with Queensland's leading insurerCall 13 11 55
or visit us in a branch
Only Suncorp Home and Contents Insurance now gives you automatic cover for flood damage in addition to cover for a comprehensive range of other events caused by water. This includes:

Storms and flash flooding
Rising rivers, canals, creeks and dams
Rainwater run-off and pooling over normally dry land
Tsunamis
Flooding from dishwashers, hot water systems, and burst pipes
Storm and flood damage to gates and fences
Gutters overflowing and more."


----------



## _HOME_BREW_WALLACE_ (12/1/11)

Mum just texted me this to give to a couple of mates, so i thought i'd post it here for the rest of my mates....  

Storage king has just put out an offer for those who live in Brisbane affected by floods for free storage, they have trucks and trailers available to help evacuate just call 1800storage.

Hope everyone is doing ok.


----------



## Screwtop (12/1/11)

browndog said:


> And one of the 1 mile bridge, this ended up with 4m over the deck. The river normally sits about 15m + under it.
> 
> View attachment 43262




The One Mile bridge, where?? Has some history in my family, GFather fell down on the bridge while walking home after drinking lots of Schnapps and died  

All the best for tomorrow boys. I'm also happy to front up to help Daemon clean up! 

Screwy


----------



## InCider (12/1/11)

Screwtop said:


> The One Mile bridge, where?? Has some history in my family, GFather fell down on the bridge while walking home after drinking lots of Schnapps and died
> 
> All the best for tomorrow boys. I'm also happy to front up to help Daemon clean up!
> 
> Screwy



It's a date then. Daemon's place first on the clean up list, and we can spread ourselves around for any other brewers that need a hand if need be.

S.


----------



## philw (12/1/11)

my thourghts go out to everyone affected 

good luck Daemon as well 

shitty time I bet


----------



## chappo1970 (12/1/11)

Daemon said:


> Family is high and dry for now but I know the house won't be so lucky. We had to evacuate yesterday (Churchill in Ipswich) and we're in a low area. Only just moved in a month ago so it's quite devastating.
> 
> The '74 levels (according to some of the neighbours yesterday) would put the 1st level of the house well under water, higher than that and we'll be in a real world of hurt. According to the news the peak has been downgraded to 20M for now so I hope they're right.
> 
> Hope everyone else stays safe, all I can do for now is wait it out.




Tim, Lets me know if you need a hand with the clean up mate! Qualified builder with a shed load of tools ready to go. Also mate I have plenty of kegs looking for a good home including a fridge or two. PM me.

Chin up you have your health and family plus a swag of mates willing to pitch in.


----------



## Shed101 (12/1/11)

InCider said:


> It's a date then. Daemon's place first on the clean up list, and we can spread ourselves around for any other brewers that need a hand if need be.
> 
> S.



Can we even get there at the moment, or are all the roads buggered?


----------



## InCider (12/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> Can we even get there at the moment, or are all the roads buggered?



I'll check the roads - might be best the weekend after when the flood has receded. I've got to work the saturday, but can do the sunday. See how it goes. Can always take a day off work.

Whatever happens, the helping hands will be required for a while.

S.

InCider and Shed 101 - Cleaning up the Brisbane Floods since 2011.


----------



## Shed101 (12/1/11)

InCider said:


> InCider and Shed 101 - Cleaning up the Brisbane Floods since 2011.


  

... or talking about it at least.

We have a farmer in strife on Bald Knob (stop it i'm being serious here) who may need some help here.

oooh, it's raining hard again.


----------



## InCider (12/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> ... or talking about it at least.
> 
> We have a farmer in strife on Bald Knob (stop it i'm being serious here) who may need some help here.
> 
> oooh, it's raining hard again.



After work tomorrow and friday if he needs a hand.

S.


----------



## seravitae (13/1/11)

also willing to lend a hand tomorrow midday onwards if anyone needs it. have fairly big sedan to move stuff or help clean up. i'd offer to lift heavy things, but i'm muscle-less nerd <_<


----------



## Florian (13/1/11)

Fortunately the Brisbane river stayed way under the expected level for tonight's high tide at around 4am, at least here in Hamilton. There is still a good meter or even more for the river to hit Kingsford smith Drive at our position. Towards Breakfast Creek it might have just touched it, but haven't seen that yet. Last time I checked on that end two hours ago there was still a bit of room.


----------



## InCider (13/1/11)

Has anyone heard from Ducatiboy Stu? It's been a while since he posted.


----------



## matho (13/1/11)

chatted with him on tuesday night, he said he was fine and safe. 

cheers matho


----------



## InCider (13/1/11)

matho said:


> chatted with him on tuesday night, he said he was fine and safe.
> 
> cheers matho



Thanks matho. Did he manage to get home, or was he cut off for a while?


----------



## bradsbrew (13/1/11)

Cant beat the Qld sense of humour


----------



## matho (13/1/11)

Incider

he said he got out, i dont know what that meant but he was on a windows pc so he probably wasnt at home.


----------



## InCider (13/1/11)

matho said:


> Incider
> 
> he said he got out, i dont know what that meant but he was on a windows pc so he probably wasnt at home.



Good to hear he upgraded his computer :lol:


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Cant beat the Qld sense of humour




Bloody InCider's been there.....................blue mask!


----------



## InCider (13/1/11)

Sure have Mike - the floaties are from a local lad no doubt! Funny buggers these queenslanders.

My mate has a fridge to help out one of the brewers who needs one (because of the flood, not CCing!) and can lend a hand with the clean up.

S.


----------



## peted27 (13/1/11)

InCider said:


> Has anyone heard from Ducatiboy Stu? It's been a while since he posted.




he was last seen at around 18:30 in the chat..... he was fine from what i could gather



edit, pays to refresh once in a while. pretty sure he was staying with family, unable to get home


----------



## bconnery (13/1/11)

Those in affected areas won't be on facebook or ahb, unless by mobile, but if anyone is contact with them I have some fridge space available for important stuff like beer, even food in a pinch   although we have some coming from affected areas already. 
PM me with contact details or for contact details and I will do what I can. 

We lost all the food in our fridge and freezer recently due to a safety switch tripping while we were on holiday (The circuit with the beer fridges didn't trip ...). This is the first time this has seemed like a positive, because we have space for those who've lost power to store food...


----------



## bonj (13/1/11)

I have power and fridge space also for any Ipswich people that need it. Sorry to the Brisbane blokes, but the Ipswich motorway is cut in multiple places so nothing in or out unless you can get through the Southside near Springfield.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (13/1/11)

InCider said:


> Has anyone heard from Ducatiboy Stu? It's been a while since he posted.




I am fine, I got out of my place before the river came up on Monday, but its going to be a few more days untill I can get to the house, would have had about 4m of water at my front gate, but the house will be safe. 

Lower Clarence coped it fairly hard. Yamba will be isolated for a week and the Highway will be cut as well


Staying with my GF in Coffs


----------



## .DJ. (13/1/11)

InCider said:


> Watch the Suncorp share price plummet.....and to add insult to injury, their Milton office caught fire...in a flood. Poor buggers.
> 
> I can tell you the actuary that rated this additional cover to the product has left his employment with Suncorp....it's been an VERY expensive 'buy' of new business.
> 
> ...



We were speaking about beer and HB product marketing a few days ago, the is is exactly the same from Suncorp/GIO.

The points abover that I have highlighted/put in red would have been ALREADY covered BEFORE they added flood cover to thier policies.

As I said earlier, flood has a very specific definition in insurance policies.

I dont know but I wonder how expensive this is? I know of someone who had their renewal for their house go up by over double because of the added flood cover. And they werent even in a flood zone. They asked for the flood cover to be removed and GIO wouldnt do it.

Oh, and GIO/Suncorp have pulled out of the farm insurance market in the last 12 months. This probably has just cemented that decision.... Their exposure may not be as bad due to this. Although in inner city brisbane they might get hit hard.


----------



## browndog (13/1/11)

Flood waters have receded enough now that I can go down the street and check out my sisters place that went under and start cleaning it up. I'll post some pics later. Also waiting to hear from Daemon. I'm going to try and get some brews down too, so he will have something to drink in the weeks ahead.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## clarkey7 (13/1/11)

browndog said:


> Flood waters have receded enough now that I can go down the street and check out my sisters place that went under and start cleaning it up. I'll post some pics later. Also waiting to hear from Daemon. I'm going to try and get some brews down too, so he will have something to drink in the weeks ahead.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


I was thinking similarly Browndog,

Perhaps I'll brew something up for flood affected people/brewers tomorrow if I don't go to work (RBWH) or out helping with cleanup somewhere else.

....Might stick with Pales, Blondes and IPAs...no Brown Ales :unsure:.

Hopefully I'll have some rhizomes for Daemon next year too...(he's pretty keen on his hops  )

PB


----------



## chappo1970 (13/1/11)

Browndog I have a petrol driven gernie/pressure washer if you need it for the clean up of your sisters place. Might be a little difficult to get it to you now but maybe by the weekend as the roads open up? Give me a call as I am more than happy to pitch in where I can.

Has anyone heard from Daemon? I'm not a god fearing man but I did have a prayer him and his family last night. 

I would be keen to organise a pose to help Daemon with his clean up and fixups. Would need a few brewers with utes to help get some gear over to his place though.

If needed Tim can have "Sherman", my keg fridge and fermentation fridge to brew his wonderful brews on. If not I will be putting "Sherman" and the other gear up for sale and all the proceeds will go to the flood appeal.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## bonj (13/1/11)

Got a message from Daemon 6:30pm last night. Was a reply to my PM with my contact numbers and offer for help cleaning up.

His response: "Thanks for the offer, I'll let you know how things go as the water subsides. "

He has family in other parts of Ipswich, so I think they are safe and dry.


----------



## chappo1970 (13/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Got a message from Daemon 6:30pm last night. Was a reply to my PM with my contact numbers and offer for help cleaning up.
> 
> His response: "Thanks for the offer, I'll let you know how things go as the water subsides. "
> 
> He has family in other parts of Ipswich, so I think they are safe and dry.



Good to hear Bonj. Let him know if you can that we are all thinking of him. PM me with his number please I have somehow lost it out of my phone.

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## argon (13/1/11)

Anyone we know of in Brissy that might need help... just thinking that some of us may not be able to get out to Ipswich to help out... what with blocked roads etc.

Keen to help out with a clean up, but don't know where.


----------



## Shed101 (13/1/11)

argon said:


> Anyone we know of in Brissy that might need help... just thinking that some of us may not be able to get out to Ipswich to help out... what with blocked roads etc.
> 
> Keen to help out with a clean up, but don't know where.



Yup ... don't be shy (we'll bring beer :chug: ... apart from InCider of course - his body's a temple apparently.)


----------



## tallie (13/1/11)

argon said:


> Anyone we know of in Brissy that might need help... just thinking that some of us may not be able to get out to Ipswich to help out... what with blocked roads etc.
> 
> Keen to help out with a clean up, but don't know where.






Shed101 said:


> Yup ... don't be shy (we'll bring beer :chug: ... apart from InCider of course - his body's a temple apparently.)



+1 I should be available to help most of this weekend to anyone I can reach from Coorparoo


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/11)

Ok, bridge is open again so we're not cut off any longer, hwy still cut. Soon as it's free and we can get to Ipswich I will be available to join the Posse. Keep me posted!

Screwy


----------



## bonj (13/1/11)

Chappo said:


> Good to hear Bonj. Let him know if you can that we are all thinking of him. PM me with his number please I have somehow lost it out of my phone.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Chap Chap


Unfortunately, I don't have Tim's numbers in my phone. Hence I sent him mine. I'm also monitoring UHF CB channel 13 if anyone's in range, but I only have 1/2 watt transmitter, so the range is limited.


----------



## chappo1970 (13/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have Tim's numbers in my phone. Hence I sent him mine. I'm also monitoring UHF CB channel 13 if anyone's in range, but I only have 1/2 watt transmitter, so the range is limited.




Bugger!  

It was worth a shot.

Chap Chap


----------



## Yob (13/1/11)

Im going to be in Brisbane probably from about Sunday/Monday to help the clean up at the inlaws place, not sure how much free time I will get to assist others but happy to assist where I can. 

My inlaws are in Chelmer so will be in that area. Please PM me for my phone number and will do anything I can to help.

Jesse


----------



## Shed101 (13/1/11)

At least it hasn't turned out as bad as it is in Brazil.

At least 250 dead according to the BBC


----------



## TidalPete (13/1/11)

Screwtop said:


> Ok, bridge is open again so we're not cut off any longer, hwy still cut. Soon as it's free and we can get to Ipswich I will be available to join the Posse. Keep me posted!
> 
> Screwy



If Screwy can collect me I'm happy to lend a hand as well.
With two busted discs I won't be able to do too much of the heavy stuff but I've always been pretty good at supervising.  
All jokes aside, there must be plenty I can still do to help. Digged in in "74 so no reason why I can't in '11.

TP


----------



## praxis178 (13/1/11)

TidalPete said:


> If Screwy can collect me I'm happy to lend a hand as well.
> With two busted discs I won't be able to do too much of the heavy stuff but I've always been pretty good at supervising.
> All jokes aside, there must be plenty I can still do to help. Digged in in "74 so no reason why I can't in '11.
> 
> TP



Got the same problem here TP, two disks and a buggered neck, but I spent today getting a petrol powered pump (domestic supply) going and have another (2" firefighter) to fix this arvo, then it's load'em up and get 'em down there. So while I can't do the heavy stuff I can do the fiddly stuff.


----------



## ABP1973 (13/1/11)

I should be available this weekend to help with the clean up if needed I'll see if I can organise some thing with Screwtop


----------



## Shed101 (13/1/11)

I've got a 4X4 with room for 5 (3 spare seats if InCider is onboard) to leave from Sunny Coast ... when we know where we're going.


----------



## browndog (13/1/11)

Chappo said:


> Browndog I have a petrol driven gernie/pressure washer if you need it for the clean up of your sisters place. Might be a little difficult to get it to you now but maybe by the weekend as the roads open up? Give me a call as I am more than happy to pitch in where I can.
> 
> Has anyone heard from Daemon? I'm not a god fearing man but I did have a prayer him and his family last night.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the offer mate, I'm all good though. My company rang me this morning and they are putting together teams to go aout and help affected employees so I can call on them if need be, might get them to help out getting everything to the tip. Well, I have to tell you folks, when I opened the place this morning the stink nearly knocked me over. The water had gone about two feet above the floor and left a high tide mark of detrius on the walls, the vynal had lifted and the masonite underneath buckled. There were lizards live and dead, spiders, giant centipedes and what I thought was a dead snake until I went to pick it up and it came back to life and went under the stove. Managed to get it out of the house alive though. All the time I was thinking this is an empty house and I felt deeply for the poor people whose homes have been inundated. Damage consists of hollow core doors falling apart, a built in wardrobe that will have to be demolished, bathroom vanity and the kitchen is pretty well stuffed too. The gas bottles for the hot water did their best to float away and have mangled the gas lines in the process and the hot water heater will be stuffed. My biggest concern right now is food, I really hope the suppy lines open quickly. I've heard stories of small shop owners selling bread for $10 a loaf and $45 for a pack of ciggies but i would prefer to think that is crap. The One Mile bridge that I took the pics I posted the other day is still closed although the water has dropped well below it. It went 12ft under and engineers think has lifted and moved a bit. That is a worry, it is a massive bridge. Here is another pic of it, the water went 4m over the road.





cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (13/1/11)

Shit Tony, not good at all. 

I'm back in Brissy now so can lend a hand if needed. I'm out at Camp Hill and don't start work until next month. 

Let me know.


----------



## Bribie G (13/1/11)

Still waiting to hear if I'm required at work Sat and Sun (At Biggera Waters) so the weekend is in limbo, but in any case I'll be available Monday onwards for a posse, as it's going to be more than a one day effort by the looks (insert emoticon for girding loins etc).


----------



## browndog (13/1/11)

NickB said:


> Shit Tony, not good at all.
> 
> I'm back in Brissy now so can lend a hand if needed. I'm out at Camp Hill and don't start work until next month.
> 
> Let me know.




Thanks for the offer Nick but it's all good, It's my intention to get the house cleaned up by this evening and be brewing up a storm tomorrow (not that kind of storm)

cheers

Browndog


----------



## NickB (13/1/11)

No worries, offer extends to anyone else who needs a hand as well, just give me a yell.

Cheers


----------



## Sinfathisar (13/1/11)

Fark! I don't do snakes and I too can't lift (2 discs in my back gone as well - seems to be common here lol) but my Woolies is open and stocked so can do a food run if required, I am at Greenbank area with 2 four wheel drives.


----------



## bonj (13/1/11)

Looks like there are quite a few serious offers for help for poor old Daemon, so I don't feel so bad saying that I'm not available Sunday through Wednesday. Give me a yell though, because I'm available until then.


----------



## winkle (13/1/11)

Let me know if there's a clean-up happening as well.
Good luck Daemon!


----------



## chappo1970 (13/1/11)

browndog said:


> Thanks for the offer mate, I'm all good though. My company rang me this morning and they are putting together teams to go aout and help affected employees so I can call on them if need be, might get them to help out getting everything to the tip. Well, I have to tell you folks, when I opened the place this morning the stink nearly knocked me over. The water had gone about two feet above the floor and left a high tide mark of detrius on the walls, the vynal had lifted and the masonite underneath buckled. There were lizards live and dead, spiders, giant centipedes and what I thought was a dead snake until I went to pick it up and it came back to life and went under the stove. Managed to get it out of the house alive though. All the time I was thinking this is an empty house and I felt deeply for the poor people whose homes have been inundated. Damage consists of hollow core doors falling apart, a built in wardrobe that will have to be demolished, bathroom vanity and the kitchen is pretty well stuffed too. The gas bottles for the hot water did their best to float away and have mangled the gas lines in the process and the hot water heater will be stuffed. My biggest concern right now is food, I really hope the suppy lines open quickly. I've heard stories of small shop owners selling bread for $10 a loaf and $45 for a pack of ciggies but i would prefer to think that is crap. The One Mile bridge that I took the pics I posted the other day is still closed although the water has dropped well below it. It went 12ft under and engineers think has lifted and moved a bit. That is a worry, it is a massive bridge. Here is another pic of it, the water went 4m over the road.
> 
> View attachment 43277
> 
> ...



Browndog me heart goes out to ya me olde mate. I am a qualified carpenter and builder with a shed load of tools sitting idle waiting for the invitation. Just need a ute or 2 to get all me gear there. Seriously, just yell out if want a hand. I know you must be keen to get it sorted. Hanging doors etc is a piece of piss for me. Me backs good un strong, brains are a bit farked but on the whole I am ready to work.

Stay safe mate and inspect everything before you start and work.


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/11)

Ok, looks like Bruce and I will come from Gympie and meet up with the Sunny Coast boys along the way. Can someone pick up the organisation and liase with Daemon re times and what is required besides manpower.

Screwy

The AHB Flood Relief Fund organised by Dane is well under way......................who said homebrewers are a bunch of tightarses :lol:


----------



## The Scientist (13/1/11)

Well I've been called in to work tonight, to be put to work with the start of the govenment clean up effort. I'm sure i'll see some of the worst of the affected areas. Good luck to all others who are headed out to do similar, remember to stay safe and look out for your mates.

Cheers,

TS


----------



## Shed101 (13/1/11)

Looks like i'm working tomorrow, but am available over the weekend.


----------



## Hatchy (13/1/11)

Mrs Hatchy & I have the week off for Australia week & were planning on doing a heap of bugger all but may fly up depending on whether the budget will allow it & whether we're likely to be useful or just get in people's way. I found this on the red cross site but haven't found where we can volunteer.


----------



## DU99 (13/1/11)

Volunteering Queensland this help..the site is a bit busy,
www.volunteeringqld.org.au/home

some of the members might need some help


----------



## praxis178 (13/1/11)

Hatchy said:


> Mrs Hatchy & I have the week off for Australia week & were planning on doing a heap of bugger all but may fly up depending on whether the budget will allow it & whether we're likely to be useful or just get in people's way. I found this on the red cross site but haven't found where we can volunteer.



I think it's a come one come all type of event, more hands make light work etc. I did think that there was a link on the Brisbane City council website for tradies/people with specialist equipment/skills to put their names down on, but can't find it.

I don't know about accommodation, but someone will probably put their hand up to give you a roof or something.

I'll be heading down from the Sunshine Coast as soon as the roads clear and I can get to Rosalie where I have family and friends in need of help (haven't decided on which car so may have a couple of spare seats, if you don't mind the smell of petrol as I will be carting two petrol pumps and the fuel to run them).....


----------



## DU99 (13/1/11)

NO SMOKING to post above..Us australians are remarkable Lot we have our state rivalry,whose got the best,but we come very serious disaster,we all band together and help each other in there hour on need..


----------



## Yob (13/1/11)

Daemon said:


> If it's a 19L keg it'll be one of mine



wasn't you on the news tonight retrieving it was it? if so Well done, if not... shoot the fucker.. twice... sorry for the french


----------



## DU99 (13/1/11)

what brand is the Keg


----------



## Siborg (13/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> wasn't you on the news tonight retrieving it was it? if so Well done, if not... shoot the fucker.. twice... sorry for the french


what channel was it on?


----------



## DU99 (13/1/11)

we are the smaller version in victoria..
http://au.news.yahoo.com/queensland/a/-/la...heavy-flooding/
http://au.news.yahoo.com/queensland/a/-/la...heavy-flooding/


----------



## Yob (13/1/11)

Siborg said:


> what channel was it on?



channel 7 and it was a 50lt, couldn't tell what type.. I think it was washed up at a place called luggage? don't know the bay too well but I think loads of peoples stuff is ending up there..
[edit] quick google maps and I still dont know, maybe I heard it wrong, but was somewhere in the bay...


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Im going to be in Brisbane probably from about Sunday/Monday to help the clean up at the inlaws place, not sure how much free time I will get to assist others but happy to assist where I can.
> 
> My inlaws are in Chelmer so will be in that area. Please PM me for my phone number and will do anything I can to help.
> 
> Jesse






Hatchy said:


> Mrs Hatchy & I have the week off for Australia week & were planning on doing a heap of bugger all but may fly up depending on whether the budget will allow it & whether we're likely to be useful or just get in people's way. I found this on the red cross site but haven't found where we can volunteer.




Great stuff,

Any of you boys coming up here better bloodywell contact us so we can get together for a beer after the work's done :super: 

Screwy


----------



## DU99 (13/1/11)

this is what we are


watch and listen..


----------



## InCider (13/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> Looks like i'm working tomorrow, but am available over the weekend.



Same here Digger. Got some tools, swag and ... cider of course.


We'll be there soon BrisVenice, hang on for your mates to give you a hand.


----------



## Shed101 (13/1/11)

InCider said:


> Same here Digger. Got some tools, swag and ... cider of course.
> 
> 
> We'll be there soon BrisVenice, hang on for your mates to give you a hand.



Ahem ... any idea where we're going yet?


----------



## bonj (13/1/11)

While out and about this afternoon, surveying damage to swmbo's side of the family, I took some photos. 

SWMBO's uncle has a Home Icecream franchise which we endeavoured to help save some stock in some scrounged chest freezers and a generator. He estimates he's lost about $2500 worth, but the kids had some fun eating a shitload of it before it went off. He also handed boxes of them out to strangers before it went off. It may as well be eaten and enjoyed by a few sorry souls while they gutted their apartments. No power for the 3 phase coolroom and no backup generator available. 

The bridge in the photo was the normal way for us to head over there, so we went the long way around. Eerie sights on the way home as we took the highway. The Brisbane bound side was open, but Toowoomba side was still cut. We were passed on the opposite direction by a tilt tray with all lights flashing... driving up the wrong side of the highway. Sorry no photos of the highway as I was driving.

A couple of shots from the above link:


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/11)

From the Gympie area, Bruce, Batz and I are available and Pete will join us at the Sunny Coast. Batz has offered to bring some eqipment along, but we still require someone with Daemons number to coordinate, need to know what is needed beside manpower, and if there are other AHB'ers who need assistance. 

No good being like ants on a peice of meat with some on top pulling up. Do we need to bring mops/buckets, cloths etc. Can we bring/use generators and gerni's. Is there somewhere for us to throw a swag??

Really need someone to pick up the role of coordinator.

Screwy


----------



## mwd (13/1/11)

Amazed at the speed of the Brisbane river when boats hit the bridges just capsized and sank and the big yacht just turned upside down right in front of the cameras.

Noticed the Police were cautioning people retrieving floaters such as gas cylinders as looters. God knows what Moreton Bay will look like when it all dies down.

Good pictures Bonj.

P.S. the weather forecasters are stirring us up again here in the north with Cyclone warnings.(now not expected to affect Qld)


----------



## Yob (13/1/11)

Screwtop said:


> No good being like ants on a peice of meat with some on top pulling up. Do we need to bring mops/buckets, cloths etc. Can we bring/use generators and gerni's. Is there somewhere for us to throw a swag??




going along the same lines, binging tent, blow up mattie (self inflating of course), lamps, a bloody shovel if I can get it on as hand luggage and going out to buy the family gumboots.. I reckon their may well be a shortage soon <_<


----------



## tazman1967 (13/1/11)

Safe and sound here on the Southside. Had no power for two days.. beer got warm ( TTLA Clone, so no dramas). My workmate at Ipswich has lost everything, only the clothes on his back. We had a wip around and raised some cash for him.
My thoughts go out to* ALL *Qld Brewers, as 75% of us are affected by flood. Stay safe people..


----------



## browndog (13/1/11)

I'vew just been talking to Snow, he has a two story place at kenmore and evacuated as the water started to enter the ground floor after moving what they could upstairs. He and his family are staying with his parents at Indooropilly a few suburbs away, unfortunately they have no power there but are surviving comfortably. He has no access to the internet. I told him about what we happening on AHB and he said it made him feel so grateful to everyone, he told me he has been home and the water has resided and everything on the ground floor is a wreck, but everything upstairs is fine. He stressed to me that he feels so sorry for his neighbours some elderly, who have single floor houses that have lost everything. 

I think this is a good place for the AHB posse to head if they want to make a difference. Snow said anyone who wants to help bring gloves, wheelbarrows, buckets, mops and anything else suitable for cleaning up.

The address to turn up is xxx xxxxxx xxxx xfor anyone interested, if anyone wants to get int touch with snow, PM me for his mobile. I won't be going as I still have work to do here, but I'm more than happy to put a few blokes up for the night.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (13/1/11)

Reposted here for the benefit of anyone not on the brewerhood mailing list:

I don't know about the North side of Brissy, maybe a few members there could advise, but if you can get to the gateway bridge, then you can get to Ipswich via Springfield. I heard a few truckies on the CB talking about it this afternoon. I still don't have contact with Daemon, but I plan on heading out there tomorrow to check up on him. I will advise once I have made contact. I don't want to send you guys out there if he has plenty of help. Best to send you where you're needed most.


----------



## daemon (13/1/11)

Thanks for all the offers for help guys, spent the day beginning the cleanup today and have so many great neighbours who all chipped in and helped. I was so busy that I forgot to hand my details out, I'll need some assistance over the next few days so work out what's required. The offers coming in are simply amazing, it really makes a difference knowing that there are so many out there wanting to help. 

Chappo you can't get out of brewing that easily so you better keep the Sherminator  I still have my main keggle and mash tun stored elsewhere so they're fine. I may be able to use your carpentry expertise at some point soon though, ripped off all the internal doors but not sure about the fibro sheeting goes after taking on that much water.

Browndog / PB, the offers of brewing beer are greatly appreciated and it'd really make a difference (especially for volunteers). I actually managed so save a fair bit of grain hops and yeast (priorities ) so please come and grab them (don't have anywhere to store them anyway!).

House wise we've certainly lost a lot but it could have been much worse. It went above the skirting boards in the top level of the house but thankfully this means that many items were spared upstairs. All the polished pine floor boards are warped and the carpet in the bedrooms was only two weeks old, but the beds and furniture seems to be mostly ok.

Sorry if I haven't responded to everyone yet, just bloody tired after a long day. Will add a few pics shortly.


----------



## Screwtop (13/1/11)

Looks like 2 points of focus for us so far, Daemon and Snow's place, plus some elderly neighbours. Some have work, we can be there Sat morning if that is soon enough, roads should be clearing by then. Bringing buckets, generators, gernis etc. 

So far from here its Batz, Bruce and myself picking up Tidal Pete, then hooking up with Shed101 and InCider on the way through, 6 total from up this way.

Will use the Brewerhood network to sort detail so no addresses on the public forum.

Screwy


----------



## bonj (13/1/11)

Glad to hear from you Daemon. Good to hear upstairs faired better than expected. A little bit of a concession from that bitch La Nia. I'll come around tomorrow. I still have your address from when you showed me the house when you bought it.


----------



## Sinfathisar (13/1/11)

Got this email - maybe a way to help if you can't do so physically

Brewers Choice Stores

Re-open this Saturday

*A*fter 3 days of store closures, Brewers Choice will (hopefully)
*re-open all stores* on Saturday January 15th.

While we have suffered no flood related damage, access to several of
our stores has been difficult or impossible so we made the decision to
close all stores for every body's safety.

The good news is, *all stores should re-open on Saturday. *Check the
web site Saturday morning just to be sure.

*Brewers Choice is kicking in for flood relief. 10% of our sales this
Saturday will go to flood relief charities. *

You will also be able to donate at your Brewers Choice store as well.
Dig deep and help out those who are suffering so badly.


----------



## fcmcg (13/1/11)

browndog said:


> I'vew just been talking to Snow, he has a two story place at kenmore and evacuated as the water started to enter the ground floor after moving what they could upstairs. He and his family are staying with his parents at Indooropilly a few suburbs away, unfortunately they have no power there but are surviving comfortably. He has no access to the internet. I told him about what we happening on AHB and he said it made him feel so grateful to everyone, he told me he has been home and the water has resided and everything on the ground floor is a wreck, but everything upstairs is fine. He stressed to me that he feels so sorry for his neighbours some elderly, who have single floor houses that have lost everything.
> 
> I think this is a good place for the AHB posse to head if they want to make a difference. Snow said anyone who wants to help bring gloves, wheelbarrows, buckets, mops and anything else suitable for cleaning up.
> 
> ...


What a bloody shame..I sat next to Snow at the ANHC Gala dinner ...damn nice bloke...please tell him to keep his chin up
If my missus wasn't 6months pregnant , I'd consider telling my boss "see ya" and come up and help...
Regards
Ferg


----------



## browndog (13/1/11)

fergthebrewer said:


> What a bloody shame..I sat next to Snow at the ANHC Gala dinner ...damn nice bloke...please tell him to keep his chin up
> If my missus wasn't 6months pregnant , I'd consider telling my boss "see ya" and come up and help...
> Regards
> Ferg




Good onya Ferg, thanks for that, it is appreciated.


----------



## argon (13/1/11)

Screwtop said:


> Looks like 2 points of focus for us so far, Daemon and Snow's place, plus some elderly neighbours. Some have work, we can be there Sat morning if that is soon enough, roads should be clearing by then. Bringing buckets, generators, gernis etc.
> 
> So far from here its Batz, Bruce and myself picking up Tidal Pete, then hooking up with Shed101 and InCider on the way through, 6 total from up this way.
> 
> ...


Right then screwy...Won't be able to make to Ippy, as I'll probably be called in to clean up my workplace. But let us know when you'll be able to get out to Snow's. Never met him, nor any of you blokes... But who cares, I'm up for it. Should be able to make it and the father-in-law as a plumber with some specialist equipment is keen to help out where he can too.
Keep us informed.


----------



## bonj (13/1/11)

browndog said:


> Good onya Ferg, thanks for that, it is appreciated.


+1 

That was a top night, as were the others.


----------



## InCider (13/1/11)

browndog said:


> I'vew just been talking to Snow, he has a two story place at kenmore and evacuated as the water started to enter the ground floor after moving what they could upstairs. He and his family are staying with his parents at Indooropilly a few suburbs away, unfortunately they have no power there but are surviving comfortably. He has no access to the internet. I told him about what we happening on AHB and he said it made him feel so grateful to everyone, he told me he has been home and the water has resided and everything on the ground floor is a wreck, but everything upstairs is fine. He stressed to me that he feels so sorry for his neighbours some elderly, who have single floor houses that have lost everything.
> 
> I think this is a good place for the AHB posse to head if they want to make a difference. Snow said anyone who wants to help bring gloves, wheelbarrows, buckets, mops and anything else suitable for cleaning up.
> 
> ...



Cheers BD Shed and I will be starting a thread shortly to get this weekends clean up under way.

InCider.


----------



## daemon (13/1/11)

Back patio area before the cleanup started.



Spare bedroom, I really don't like mother nature's re-design.



The area previously known as my shed.



My Weber, although dirty thankfully it didn't wash away!

It's looking significantly better already, one of the neighbours had a petrol powered gurney so we managed to get a fair bit of cleaning done. Lots to go but at least it's beginning to feel like a house again.


----------



## Cocko (13/1/11)

Good to see your chin up Daemon, Can't say enough to wish you the best mate! 

Don't wanna start an on slaught but will you be covered by insurance? 

Is insurance the next/new issue?


----------



## InCider (13/1/11)

Looks like someone had a SE Queensland Case Swap while you were gone. I've got a corny keg for you (will see of the O-rings are still good) for you and a regulator and some beer line for your keg setup. The keg isn't that flash, but it'll do.

S.


----------



## daemon (13/1/11)

Cocko said:


> Don't wanna start an on slaught but will you be covered by insurance?



We have insurance but it doesn't specifically cover flood. We'd only been in the house for 3 weeks and hadn't had enough time to double check what was / wasn't covered. RACQ are still coming out to inspect but I don't know how we'll go. According to their disclosure sheet flash flooding is covered but neither is very well defined. I would only stress that everyone should read their policy in detail before it's too late.

Incider: Forgot to mention, the kegs are safe and the co2 cylinder and regulator may be ok as well. Thanks for the offer though and if it was a QLD case swap BinBunyip would still be partying on


----------



## Cocko (14/1/11)

Daemon said:


> We have insurance but it doesn't specifically cover flood. We'd only been in the house for 3 weeks and hadn't had enough time to double check what was / wasn't covered. RACQ are still coming out to inspect but I don't know how we'll go. According to their disclosure sheet flash flooding is covered but neither is very well defined. I would only stress that everyone should read their policy in detail before it's too late.




Sincerely, All the best bro! If you come unstuck, report back and I am sure the 'love' here will make something happen! All the best.

Check your policies people.


----------



## InCider (14/1/11)

Daemon said:


> We have insurance but it doesn't specifically cover flood. We'd only been in the house for 3 weeks and hadn't had enough time to double check what was / wasn't covered. RACQ are still coming out to inspect but I don't know how we'll go. According to their disclosure sheet flash flooding is covered but neither is very well defined. I would only stress that everyone should read their policy in detail before it's too late.
> 
> Incider: Forgot to mention, the kegs are safe and the co2 cylinder and regulator may be ok as well. Thanks for the offer though and if it was a QLD case swap BinBunyip would still be partying on



Bin Bunyip has not slept since that case swap! He's been manning the meteorological sites with for us all :super: 

Let us know what you need mate - we're ready to come down to help you clean up. We'll bring tools etc.

I had a quick look at the PDS for Racq regarding flood - the cover for flood only if it is taken out as an addition cover option, as you would for motor burnout and it is shown on the certificate of insurance. They do cover for Flash Flood, a sudden flood by heavy rain no more than 24 hours before (but then only up to 50% of the value of repairs anyway, and they would be very careful when they define the 24 hour timeline to limit their exposure.) RACQ used to be part owned by Suncorp, but no longer.

Sean.


----------



## RdeVjun (14/1/11)

Daemon, Snow and other flood- affected folks, this is a really crushing blow and it must be pretty tough, but between all of us brewers here and the rest of the community we'll help you recover and get back into normal living. We were lucky in the last week, no major problems at my pad in Toowoomba except there's been no comms since Monday (and still none today), that I can deal with though and is just so trivial compared to what you and other folks are going through in this disaster of what is such an incomprehensible magnitude. So of course our thoughts are with you and yours, rest assured in the coming days and weeks, and probably much, much longer, we'll be rallying in support and its so encouraging to see the good work has already started with the relief fund and offers of assistance.


----------



## Screwtop (14/1/11)

Boys,

I have to pull out of the clean up efforts due to a crook knee, it blew up again overnight. Injured my right knee 3 weeks before Christmas and this has been a regular occurence since. Can get it down after a couple of days taking naprosyn and painkillers and it had been ok for a while so thought I'd be right. Will require surgery, later on but when not swollen up I can get around ok, the problem is the wife has surgery scheduled for March 7 and will be in a wheelchair for 2 months following that and I'll be her carer, so can't afford further risk. If I slipped on muddy ground or something we would be in serious strife. 

Have PM'd the others to give enough time to arrange alternate transport.

Really wanted to be able to contribute to help but can't. I'ts a great thing you're all doing, be careful, keep the situation light with some humor, and have a fun time.

Wish I could be there for you Brissy boys, hope you understand my situation.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## Shed101 (14/1/11)

Screwtop said:


> Boys,
> 
> I have to pull out of the clean up efforts due to a crook knee, it blew up again overnight. Injured my right knee 3 weeks before Christmas and this has been a regular occurance since. Can get it down after a couple of days taking naprosyn and painkillers and it had been ok for a while so thought I'd be right. Will require surgery, later on but when not swollen up I can get around ok, the problem is the wife has surgery scheduled for March 7 and will be in a wheelchair for 2 months following that and I'll be her carer, so can't afford further risk. If I slipped on muddy ground or something we would be in serious strife.
> 
> ...



That's a bugger.

I can tell already we're gonna struggle without you Screwy (and your kegs  ) - but we'll put in an extra effort on your behalf...








... and keep an eye out for a replacement knee in the floodwater


----------



## Shed101 (14/1/11)

Quick look suggests we may not be able to get into Kenmore yet, let alone Ipswich. Will need to monitor that one. Perhaps Screwy in the ops room could keep a check on that?

... I've got to go to work unfortunately.


----------



## bonj (14/1/11)

If you can get to the northern end of the gateway bridge, you can get to Ipswich through Springfield. Kenmore might be quite difficult to get to. Can't get there from here yet.


----------



## praxis178 (14/1/11)

Screwtop said:


> Boys,
> 
> I have to pull out of the clean up efforts due to a crook knee, it blew up again overnight. Injured my right knee 3 weeks before Christmas and this has been a regular occurence since. Can get it down after a couple of days taking naprosyn and painkillers and it had been ok for a while so thought I'd be right. Will require surgery, later on but when not swollen up I can get around ok, the problem is the wife has surgery scheduled for March 7 and will be in a wheelchair for 2 months following that and I'll be her carer, so can't afford further risk. If I slipped on muddy ground or something we would be in serious strife.
> 
> ...



Screwy, take care of yourself mate, as with rescue training the first thing they drum into you is "ARE YOU (Yourself) SAFE?" if not then don't proceed. 

Good luck with the surgery(s).


----------



## Howlingdog (14/1/11)

if going to help make sure your tetanus shot is current.

HD


----------



## InCider (14/1/11)

Thomas J. said:


> Screwy, take care of yourself mate, as with rescue training the first thing they drum into you is "ARE YOU (Yourself) SAFE?" if not then don't proceed.
> 
> Good luck with the surgery(s).



Well said TJ. Don't hurt yourself Screwpop  We'll cover your share


----------



## bonj (14/1/11)

InCider said:


> Well said TJ. Don't hurt yourself Screwpop  We'll cover your share


What's the plan for your lot? Are you coming down on Saturday and working again on Monday? 

Just figuring out some accommodation for you.


----------



## praxis178 (14/1/11)

Bonj said:


> What's the plan for your lot? Are you coming down on Saturday and working again on Monday?
> 
> Just figuring out some accommodation for you.



I'll be in Rosalie probably from tomorrow morning on wards, have accom sorted, might even head down tonight if I can get away sooner......


----------



## Shed101 (14/1/11)

Thomas J. said:


> I'll be in Rosalie probably from tomorrow morning on wards, have accom sorted, might even head down tonight if I can get away sooner......



We'll be down Sat morning, have to work Monday so back Sunday arvo. 

My Defender's set up for sleeping in.


----------



## Shed101 (14/1/11)

HowlingDog said:


> if going to help make sure your tetanus shot is current.
> 
> HD



I believe that means you should have had a booster within the past ten years.

Also, arms and legs covered, hat, sunscreen, boots etc.


----------



## browndog (14/1/11)

Good god, now I see victoria is copping it. This is crazy.



-BD


----------



## Shed101 (14/1/11)

browndog said:


> Good god, now I see victoria is copping it. This is crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> -BD



Yeah. Looking a bit curly down that way, too.

Plus:

Tropical low off Townsville

Mt Etna spewing ash

430 dead in Brazil

1 million homeless in Sri Lanka

And there's a slight possibility my fermentation could have stalled


----------



## ABP1973 (14/1/11)

All I need accommodation wise is a bit of floor for the swag still sorting out some transport details with the guys up here.


----------



## Screwtop (14/1/11)

Brucce said:


> All I need accommodation wise is a bit of floor for the swag still sorting out some transport details with the guys up here.




A big thanks for picking this up Bruce






Screwy


----------



## praxis178 (14/1/11)

Thomas J. said:


> I'll be in Rosalie probably from tomorrow morning on wards, have accom sorted, might even head down tonight if I can get away sooner......
> 
> Shed101: And there's a slight possibility my fermentation could have stalled



Damn, going to have to be extra careful, just got put on antibiotics for a deep skin infection (face, so nowhere important!) that flared up over night. :angry: 

Damn that's all we need a stalled ferment! LOL


----------



## TidalPete (14/1/11)

All I need is room for my inflatable mattress & access to someone's vehicle cigarette lighter to inflate it.

TP


----------



## Shed101 (14/1/11)

Just got off the phone to Snow:

"House is a disaster zone, front yard is a tip."

But he says there's lots of help from people coming from all over.

A big issue may be getting to the area as he has heard reports of traffic difficulties... great! I imagine if we can't make it to GROUND SNOW then we may just be able to help some random other people on the way at least.

However, he says there is lots to do because there is sewage everywhere. List of things needed to help:

Disinfectant
Sponges
Buckets
Mops
Brooms
Gloves
Hoses

The big one is a pressure washer and generator as there is still no power in the area.

I'll be tapping our local hardware supplier for donations of mops etc, but I don't have a generator


----------



## Shed101 (14/1/11)

TidalPete said:


> All I need is room for my inflatable mattress & access to someone's vehicle cigarette lighter to inflate it.
> 
> TP



No probs there mate!

Also forgot to mention that Snow says he has lost a lot of brewing stuff, but has it all covered with comprehensive flood insurance and other fellas should take priority with the relief fund....

... let's hope his insurance does hold.


I think I have a spare airlock somewhere he can have at least (phew), although it doesn't seem to be bubbling atm!


----------



## Bribie G (14/1/11)

Heard from work this morning, they would welcome my presence at the Gold Coast Centre (giving me petrol money and even offered free motel accomm) Saturday and Sunday. Play it by ear but I should be able to pitch in from Tuesday - I'll keep an eye on this thread, and also Pocket Beers is doing a sweep around BABBs members to see if anyone needs a hand - and it won't be over by Tuesday by a long shot.


----------



## InCider (14/1/11)

I'll be packing when I get home. Swag, cleaning gear etc...

Will speak soon Shed.


----------



## TidalPete (14/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> Just got off the phone to Snow:
> 
> "House is a disaster zone, front yard is a tip."
> 
> ...



If there's no power I have a spare LPG gas light I can give but alas no gas bottle. Any Sunshine Coasters got a spare bottle they don't want.

TP


----------



## praxis178 (14/1/11)

TidalPete said:


> If there's no power I have a spare LPG gas light I can give but alas no gas bottle. Any Sunshine Coasters got a spare bottle they don't want.
> 
> TP



Pete, what kind of bottle do you need, Primus or standard LPG?


----------



## TidalPete (14/1/11)

Thomas J. said:


> Pete, what kind of bottle do you need, Primus or standard LPG?



Spare lantern fits my out-of-date-needs to be tested Primus bottle Thomas.

TP


----------



## praxis178 (14/1/11)

TidalPete said:


> Spare lantern fits my out-of-date-needs to be tested Primus bottle Thomas.
> 
> TP



Probably got a full one in the camping gear, would be out of date, but should still be full...... I'll have to have look, but I'm fairly sure one should be there. Also have a LPG->Primus adapter somewhere.


----------



## bonj (14/1/11)

Have been at Daemon's place most of the day. The flooding has really made a mess of the place. Could definitely use a hand tomorrow from anyone with a pressure washer. Ripping the ceilings down from under the house today and you wouldn't believe the number of snails caught in there. The silt and mud has coated everything.

Apparently there is a sign on one of the electricity poles around the corner reading "Lost: 2 goldfish. Last seen Tuesday night"... :lol:


----------



## Shed101 (14/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Have been at Daemon's place most of the day. The flooding has really made a mess of the place. Could definitely use a hand tomorrow from anyone with a pressure washer. Ripping the ceilings down from under the house today and you wouldn't believe the number of snails caught in there. The silt and mud has coated everything.
> 
> Apparently there is a sign on one of the electricity poles around the corner reading "Lost: 2 goldfish. Last seen Tuesday night"... :lol:



Nice one ... I don't have a pressure washer (though i've heard InCider can shoot an impressive jet  )

Can you send me details of how to get to Daemon's place (if we can get through).

I've just heard on the radio that Moggill Rd through to Pinjarra Hills is open so that means we should be able to get to Snow.


----------



## bonj (14/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> Nice one ... I don't have a pressure washer (though i've heard InCider can shoot an impressive jet  )
> 
> Can you send me details of how to get to Daemon's place (if we can get through).
> 
> I've just heard on the radio that Moggill Rd through to Pinjarra Hills is open so that means we should be able to get to Snow.


PM sent


----------



## Siborg (14/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> Yeah. Looking a bit curly down that way, too.
> 
> Plus:
> 
> ...




Good post. World is surely going to shit at the moment. 

By the way, reports on theage.com said Melbourne was flooding with the Yarra bursting its banks... it aint as bad as the media are hyping it up to be. Puddles compared to what you guys have experienced.


----------



## winkle (14/1/11)

Anyone heard how Scruffy is going??


----------



## Bribie G (14/1/11)

His last post was on Monday.


----------



## Florian (14/1/11)

Just heard the Brisbane mayor on the radio. From tomorrow onwards they will cart volunteers from 4 pickup points across the city in buses to where ever they're needed most. I just remember one of the pickups being Doomben race course, as that's the one closest to me, not sure about the other ones. They're collecting people twice a day, at 7am and 12:30. He suggested to flick a coin so that not everyone rocks up at the same time, head is morning and tail is noon. I have taken the liberty to not flick a coin and decided to come at 7am, and see where they're putting me.

All this information should be available online withing the next hour. 

One of our employees from Ipswich rocked up here to work this morning, although the business was officially still closed, he was just too bored at home without internet. It took him about an hour from Ipswich to Kingsford smith drive via Springfield, a bit longer than normal but not too bad. So anyone wanting to help in Ipswich, the roads are definitely free from over here.


----------



## jlm (14/1/11)

Saw some of the damage around Fairfield today while working/helping a few folk. Brings it home a lot more, street after street where folks have got most of their worldly goods out on the street waiting for it to be taken away. I hope everyone upstream is getting the help I saw today (TV coverage seems to be stuck in Graceville and Rosalie). 

Quick note for those without power and who have been flooded. You'll need an electrical contractor to email energex after testing your place. However, they said this after the storms in the Gap a few years ago (I think), but a lot of the houses we went to, we didn't have the time or weren't able to test the whole place so we disconnected the wiring to the house, and installed a temporary power point in the meter box. Most of these were connected when energex came through later on, no full test of the place required in the short term and with a few leads you can get the essentials up and running.

i'm not saying this will happen this time as many of the houses I saw today had their meters submegered, something which didn't happen in the Gap, but if you didn't have your meter box go under and can get someone (licensed) to put a GPO in for you, you could be up and running (in a fashion) bit earlier than expected. 

It all depends on when energex are able to get the grids up and running again, and I fear it could be a while after seeing what I saw today.


----------



## praxis178 (14/1/11)

Thomas J. said:


> Probably got a full one in the camping gear, would be out of date, but should still be full...... I'll have to have look, but I'm fairly sure one should be there. Also have a LPG->Primus adapter somewhere.



Can't find it, nor the adapter, damn having to move so often! This is the longest I've been in a house in years, and I still haven't unpacked everything.....


----------



## microbe (14/1/11)

Is there any solid plan for an AHB posse or would it be better going to the volunteer collection point? Keen to pitch in where I can from the GC. Not got much to offer other than another pair of hands but I'm sure someone needs that.

Cheers,

microbe


----------



## Florian (14/1/11)

microbe said:


> Is there any solid plan for an AHB posse or would it be better going to the volunteer collection point? Keen to pitch in where I can from the GC. Not got much to offer other than another pair of hands but I'm sure someone needs that.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> microbe


 
I'd say help as local as you can. For me, there is no need driving out to Ipswich if there is help needed only 2km away. Although I think that people in more remote areas (not meaning Ipswich  ) tend to get forgotten and left behind a bit. So for you being from the GC, maybe try to go somewhere where people don't get carted to in busses, seeing you have to drive a bit anyway?


----------



## Shed101 (14/1/11)

microbe said:


> Is there any solid plan for an AHB posse or would it be better going to the volunteer collection point? Keen to pitch in where I can from the GC. Not got much to offer other than another pair of hands but I'm sure someone needs that.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> microbe



There's a horde from the north sweeping into Ipswich tomorrow. PM me if you's like to join us - although we won't be able to pick you up from GC.


----------



## bonj (14/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> There's a horde from the north sweeping into Ipswich tomorrow. PM me if you's like to join us - although we won't be able to pick you up from GC.


If this horde sweeps in riding horses, I'm evacuating quick smart... Won't be my head on a pole!


----------



## microbe (14/1/11)

Florian said:


> I'd say help as local as you can. For me, there is no need driving out to Ipswich if there is help needed only 2km away. Although I think that people in more remote areas (not meaning Ipswich  ) tend to get forgotten and left behind a bit. So for you being from the GC, maybe try to go somewhere where people don't get carted to in busses, seeing you have to drive a bit anyway?


That's the thing though. The coast is pretty unscathed. Sodden from the rain is the worst of it that I've seen. Anyone out there closer need some cleanup labour, Logan maybe?


----------



## Mattese (14/1/11)

Hi guys, just got power back on. I haven't heard much about what is going on elsewhere, hopefully everyone is ok. Thoughts go out to the Ipswich boys, from what I read they copped it fairly bad.

I got out ok, water lapped the front grass, but that was about it. Poor guys on the other side of the street still can't have power turned on until the place has been checked by an electrician (they went under)

The amazing thing is how quick the water receeded. The park was full of water one minute, and a few hours later it seemed half empty.

Now we just have to deal with the stench...


----------



## InCider (14/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> There's a horde from the north sweeping into Ipswich tomorrow. PM me if you's like to join us - although we won't be able to pick you up from GC.



I'm getting ready now.


----------



## Shed101 (14/1/11)

Mattese said:


> Now we just have to deal with the stench...



We'll stay away from your part of town then ... InCider will only make it smell worse :lol: 

I'm going to switch the computer off now and start packing up, so no more PMs please ... phone number is out there with a few people!


----------



## InCider (14/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> We'll stay away from your part of town then ... InCider will only make it smell worse :lol:
> 
> I'm going to switch the computer off now and start packing up, so no more PMs please ... phone number is out there with a few people!



There's a few of us on the Queensland Brewerhood Mobile Sanitation Station tomorrow. Look out!


----------



## argon (14/1/11)

Just got back from cleaning out the bottom floor of work. Not as bad as I had first thought, but plenty of damage. Our office was the last property on the street that copped damage... Next door, not even a drop. Removed carpet and hosed out a few of the offices The IT dept is totally fecked. Gonna need a bigger clean and a fair bit of demolition.

Somehow doing this all day didn't feel nearly as important as helping out people clean out their homes and all their wordly possessions. So still keen to help anyone that's in need.


----------



## mccuaigm (14/1/11)

I'm a chance of making the relief party tomorrow or Sunday, depending on my work.

What can I bring:

A (crappy) pressure cleaner
Buckets
Shovels
Brooms

Mrs Goldy has also offered to cook/bake some food & is taking requests before I come over. Please let me know & I can bring over & do anything I can.

I only have a KIA carnival, or my little i30, but will bring whatever/whoever I can


----------



## bonj (14/1/11)

argon said:


> Just got back from cleaning out the bottom floor of work. Not as bad as I had first thought, but plenty of damage. Our office was the last property on the street that copped damage... Next door, not even a drop. Removed carpet and hosed out a few of the offices The IT dept is totally fecked. Gonna need a bigger clean and a fair bit of demolition.
> 
> Somehow doing this all day didn't feel nearly as important as helping out people clean out their homes and all their wordly possessions. So still keen to help anyone that's in need.


Thanks for the offer, argon. The Queensland Brewerhood Mobile Sanitation Station looks to have Daemon's place well covered tomorrow, so if you know of anyone in need, that might be a good place to send your help. Not saying we won't appreciate the extra hands.


----------



## clarkey7 (14/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Thanks for the offer, argon. The Queensland Brewerhood Mobile Sanitation Station looks to have Daemon's place well covered tomorrow, so if you know of anyone in need, that might be a good place to send your help. Not saying we won't appreciate the extra hands.


Myself and another Babbs member are on standy too:

While I wait, I'll be brewing a double batch of APA for the boys.

Recipe: 2011 Flood APA
Brewer: Dave
Style: American Pale Ale
TYPE: All Grain

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 44.00 L 
Boil Size: 57.88 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 19.1 EBC
Estimated IBU: 39.0 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
ABV approx 4.8%

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
6.00 kg Pale Malt, Ale (Barrett Burston) (5.9 EBC)Grain 66.67 % 
1.50 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 16.67 % 
1.00 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 11.11 % 
0.30 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2Grain 3.33 % 
0.20 kg Caraaroma (Weyermann) (350.7 EBC) Grain 2.22 % 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (60 min) Hops 21.1 IBU 
15.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (15 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (15 min) Hops 7.0 IBU 
25.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Amarillo Gold [8.20 %] (5 min) Hops 2.8 IBU 
30.00 gm Centennial [9.70 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Cascade [5.00 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
30.00 gm Simcoe [12.20 %] (Dry Hop 5 days) Hops - 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Boil 60.0 min) Misc 
8.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
4 Pkgs Safale American Ale (DCL Yeast #US-05) Yeast-Ale 

Should taste alright :beer: :beerbang:  

PB


----------



## WildaYeast (14/1/11)

Spent the day with the Rural Fire Brigade. At the station (5-min from home) at 04:40, for a 6 AM rendezvous at Beenleigh with about 20 units from all over the place. Big long convoy, which was a bit of a logistical nightmare, out through Springfield and into Gatton. Then got split up and we went out to Withcott, a bit past Gatton. Helped a few folks out, shifting stuff and using the fire hoses to wash the mud out.

Back out again (somewhere) tomorrow and then again on Monday after a break on Sunday. We were able to come home on the Ipswich motorway, so it is back open again.

A few folks have been quite hard hit, but other neighbours are mostly fine. Didn't go up into some of the isolated areas, but heard from a few other crews who went into areas where the roads are cut off. That'll be the big infrastructure challenge for a while.

Everyone stay safe, take care and give thanks for life and health. Sanitation is a concern, so I suppose liberal amounts of alcohol appropriately applied would be good, eh?


----------



## daemon (14/1/11)

Thanks Bonj for the assistance today, it's certainly made a difference. A fair bit was accomplished today and it looks like there will be a few more volunteers tomorrow. I probably have as much assistance as can be used for now, others that want to help please see what's in your local area. 

As for what's required, we've been fairly lucky compared to some when it comes to mud and silt. We have access to a petrol powered gurney and it's mostly a matter of emptying the shed onto the front lawn for the council to pickup, then washing / rinsing everything in bleach / Domestos etc to sanitise it.

I have brooms etc here, there's not much required other than a wheelbarrow which I'll try and buy tomorrow (may need someone to assemble it though!!).

The amount of volunteers driving around to assist today was amazing, it really does show how amazing the "Aussie spirit" is. The looters however I'd like to use as an anchor for some of the boats floating around, I can't believe that people can stoop so low.

Thanks in advance to the volunteers turning up tomorrow, please know that it's completely optional and there are many others who may also need your assistance if you can help out closer to your area.


----------



## argon (14/1/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> Myself and another Babbs member are on standy too:
> 
> 
> 
> PB



PB Put me on the standby list then mate... just PM me for any mobilisation details


----------



## NickB (14/1/11)

PB stick me on the list as well. Not sure of when I'll be available but happy to help out.

Cheers


----------



## clarkey7 (14/1/11)

argon said:


> PB Put me on the standby list then mate... just PM me for any mobilisation details






NickB said:


> PB stick me on the list as well. Not sure of when I'll be available but happy to help out.
> 
> Cheers


Done

If you don't here from me and your itchin to help:

Volunteering QLD Webpage

Or help locally.

Cheers,

PB


----------



## Florian (15/1/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> If you don't here from me and your itchin to help:
> 
> Volunteering QLD Webpage
> 
> Or help locally.



Or if you don't want to wait until you get a reply from volunteering QLD, just visit http://www.brisbane.qld.gov.au/ and scroll down to 'volunteering'. Then just rock up at one of the 4 collection points tomorrow and/or Sunday at either 7am or 12:30 lunchtime and help straight away.

I'll be at Doomben race course at 7am, might see you there.


----------



## brettprevans (15/1/11)

Qld govt has finally asked for vic assistance (for the public service). I put my applications in yesterday to come run recovery/assistance centers. Waiting to see if work releases me so I can come help u boys


----------



## Yob (15/1/11)

citymorgue2 said:


> Waiting to see if work releases me so I can come help u boys



Nice one CM, SWMBO and I are heading up on monday, I'd be there now but for work issues, Monday will put some project delivery plans in place and jet off, taking the whole family up Gumboots, gloves, scrubbing brushes, etc.

The inlaws place has ended up not being "too bad" the water stopped just under the mattresses, but the uncles place and other family members have not been so lucky.. at the end of the day it doesn't really matter if it's family or not... at times like these we are ALL family

I see there are a few doctors like Graceville 5 Ways Medical Centre (5am - 12 noon) are giving away free (I believe) Tetnus shots. 

Any who are going up/over/down I urge to get a tetnus booster as there will be some ferral stuff about, all sorts of nasties have been detected already..

:beer:


----------



## Yob (15/1/11)

on the upside of this tragedy there will be no VB for at least 3 weeks


----------



## Cube (15/1/11)

Don't know if it has been mentioned but Telstra have actually done something nice. *FREE calls* from payphones in flood areas:

*Free calls from payphones:

Around 100 payphones have been switched to free local and STD calls for people without telecommunications to connect to their family and friends in areas including Bundaberg, Chinchilla, Dalby, Emerald, Parkhurst, Wowan, St George, Tent Hill, Ma Ma Creek, Maryborough, Gympie, Mackay, Condamine, Theodore, Brisbane evacuation centres, Gatton and Ipswich. Telstra continues to monitor the ongoing flood situation, reviews payphones on the free list and adds payphone sites as required.*

Hope this is of some help to anyone with no phone or mobile coverage at the moment to call family and friends.


----------



## bonj (15/1/11)

It's InCider, having beers at Bonj's with Tidal Pete & Shed 101

A big day at Daemons, no doubt about it. We went and did some work at his neighbours place too.

No issues apart from TidalPete hogging the gerni and smashing all Daemon's king brown tallies. :lol: 

It was a bit uncomfortable when we were offered XXXX golds at the end of the day... some of us kept drinking water hahaha...

And then one kind soul went and got some Amber ale! 

InCider.


----------



## bonj (15/1/11)

Bonj said:


> It's InCider, having beers at Bonj's with Tidal Pete & Shed 101
> 
> A big day at Daemons, no doubt about it. We went and did some work at his neighbours place too.
> 
> ...



InCider spent most of the day looking in mirrors and jabbering whilst watching everyone else putting in the hard work of course  

btw T(K'archer)P is a legend with a pressure washer

Shed101


----------



## bonj (15/1/11)

Bonj said:


> InCider spent most of the day looking in mirrors and jabbering whilst watching everyone else putting in the hard work of course
> 
> btw T(K'archer)P is a legend with a pressure washer
> 
> Shed101



My name is Bonj and I want to be a 5 figure poster.


----------



## bonj (15/1/11)

Bonj said:


> My name is Bonj and I want to be a 5 figure poster.



Ironic...



> The error returned was:
> 
> Flood control is enabled on this board, please wait 10 seconds before replying or posting a new topic


----------



## clarkey7 (15/1/11)

Bonj said:


> It's InCider, having beers at Bonj's with Tidal Pete & Shed 101
> 
> A big day at Daemons, no doubt about it. We went and did some work at his neighbours place too.
> 
> ...


Good to see you guys had a productive day......

Here's what I got up to.

Toybox Brewery 2011 Flood APA:










44L of Hoppy Goodness coming you way boys......need to ferment, Dry hop it and keg it first I spose.  

PB


----------



## DU99 (15/1/11)

Nice gesture :kooi:


----------



## praxis178 (15/1/11)

Spent the day in Rosalie, initially at the Sister's place, but also helping out all the houses down the street. Feel a bit sore and battered (have the mother of all bruises coming up on my thigh), but other wise great. Felt real good to give something back to a community I hardly know. 

At one point there were so many people at one house ripping out the soggy MDF wall cladding that we were literally getting in each other's way (hence the bruise), wish I had had time to take some pics, but well was just too busy to do so. Arvo was spent doing the leisurely pressure washing of floors and walls, can be a lot fun, so I know why TP hogs the thing! 

Taking tomorrow off and will be back at it Monday......


----------



## geoff_tewierik (15/1/11)

My wife and I spent two hours in traffic yesterday getting from our place through the city and the traffic jam in Bardon to get to a mates place in Figtree Pocket to help out. They'd gone under up to six inches below the second story. Spent the day ripping the walls down and cleaning everything else with bleach. Then went and worked on other peoples houses, including moving furniture that had been saved back into houses that hadn't been touched but would have been toast if the full expected height had been reached. Only took half an hour to get home at 11pm last night as the roads had been reopened. Had our own stuff that needed to be done today but we are heading back tomorrow to tackle the next job.


----------



## Chad (15/1/11)

Spent today in Ipswich at the in-laws rental property. What a mess, with 2 storeys completely submerged to the eaves line. I'm told their house made the papers as the poster house for the flood in Ipswich.
Took this photo today which I thought summed it up well.


----------



## bonj (15/1/11)

Thomas J. said:


> Spent the day in Rosalie, initially at the Sister's place, but also helping out all the houses down the street. Feel a bit sore and battered (have the mother of all bruises coming up on my thigh), but other wise great. Felt real good to give something back to a community I hardly know.
> 
> At one point there were so many people at one house ripping out the soggy MDF wall cladding that we were literally getting in each other's way (hence the bruise), wish I had had time to take some pics, but well was just too busy to do so. Arvo was spent doing the leisurely pressure washing of floors and walls, can be a lot fun, so I know why TP hogs the thing!
> 
> Taking tomorrow off and will be back at it Monday......



Good on you Thomas. We're having a another go tomorrow morning at QRs street, then off to Browndogs sisters for the dump and burn - carpets etc. Just PM-ing Winkle to see if he needs a hand as he's copped a heap at his place and give him a hand before we go back to work.

BD and his wife put on a great dinner tonite, and it was humbling as we were there to help, not to be spoilt.

TidalPete is drinking out of the dogs bowl so he has no right to comment, but we reckon he's c*&t anyway.

InCider.


----------



## bonj (15/1/11)

Bonj said:


> My name is Bonj and I want to be a 5 figure poster.



+1


----------



## Shed101 (15/1/11)

Bonj said:


> +1



-1 

Is there a moderator who could help reduce this post count?

He's clearly an imbecile.


----------



## bonj (15/1/11)

Bonj said:


> +1


Don't negate my post Shed 101!!!! :angry:


----------



## bonj (15/1/11)

I post more than Postman Pat.


----------



## bonj (15/1/11)

Bonj said:


> I post more than Postman Pat.



TidalPete whispers like a thunderstorm... he's too old to be on the forum.


----------



## Shed101 (15/1/11)

Bonj said:


> I post more than Postman Pat.



Yeah ... and we all now what he did to his black and white cat  


... and before anyone makes any wisecrack comments about my postcount, i'm donating them to the flood wotsit.


----------



## bonj (15/1/11)

How many microns thick should my cling wrap be to be an effective pubic hairlock?


----------



## bonj (15/1/11)

Bonj said:


> How many microns thick should my cling wrap be to be an effective pubic hairlock?



Good question Bonj. That's a curly one!


----------



## Shed101 (15/1/11)

*on behalf of Pidal Tete*

"What's going on? I need my specs!"

Yes, Pete, stop frikking shouting!


----------



## bonj (15/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> *on behalf of Pidal Tete*
> 
> "What's going on? I need my specs!"
> 
> Yes, Pete, stop frikking shouting!



'Whaa?'


----------



## winkle (16/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Good on you Thomas. We're having a another go tomorrow morning at QRs street, then off to Browndogs sisters for the dump and burn - carpets etc. Just PM-ing Winkle to see if he needs a hand as he's copped a heap at his place and give him a hand before we go back to work.
> 
> BD and his wife put on a great dinner tonite, and it was humbling as we were there to help, not to be spoilt.
> 
> ...



Don't worry about me, our house missed out this time round .
By all means drop in for a drink if you're thirsty - you lot have done good work this weekend!


----------



## bonj (16/1/11)

winkle said:


> Don't worry about me, our house missed out this time round .
> By all means drop in for a drink if you're thirsty - you lot have done good work this weekend!




But I can still see your periscope!


----------



## Shed101 (16/1/11)

Bonj said:


> But I can still see your periscope!



WIll somebody stop this guy ... he's out of control


----------



## Bizier (16/1/11)

You guys rock.


----------



## Screwtop (16/1/11)

You crazy buggers :lol: Hard work helping others, followed by beers and shenanigans, all supported by BD and the likes. 

The AHB Mud Army 2011: Batz, Bonj, Florian, InCider, Shed, Tidal Pete, Thomas. Must be more! 

Great Effort, thanks!





Screwy


----------



## argon (16/1/11)

Soooo... I'm in the back of a paddy wagon on the way down to Yeronga riverfront. No looting, just hitching with some coppers I know. Hehe. Come down if anyone's about.


----------



## praxis178 (16/1/11)

Screwtop said:


> You crazy buggers :lol: Hard work helping others, followed by beers and shenanigans, all supported by BD and the likes.
> 
> The AHB Mud Army 2011: Batz, Bonj, Florian, InCider, Shed, Tidal Pete, Thomas. Must be more!
> 
> ...



Thanks Screwy,

But really we are but a tiny part of the great community that is QLD, it really was amazing to see the effort that people put in.... One example the plumber from four houses down (literally) the street from where I was working had a single story house which was a total lose so after give the vollos the simple instruction get everything out he and his family went house to house shutting down plumbing where required and generally helping out, they spent ~3hrs at my sister's as they had a downstairs toilet and kitchenette which needed to be shut down, after that they stuck around to help rip out the walls too. Was great to have a tradie on site..... I had thought people would just stay home and fix their own first, but no, like all of us involved in this huge task we see our neighbor's loses as bigger than our own. 

Tomorrow I'm delivering a hot-water unit to the in-laws, their gas one in toast and can't be replaced for a week or too, but they will have mains power in a day or so (sparky went through yesterday), so might as well have some hot water too, it's only an 80L office size job, but it'll make a world or difference to them and their neighbors come shower time!

Right-o coffee time!


----------



## bonj (16/1/11)

Screwtop said:


> You crazy buggers :lol: Hard work helping others, followed by beers and shenanigans, all supported by BD and the likes.
> 
> The AHB Mud Army 2011: Batz, Bonj, Florian, InCider, Shed, Tidal Pete, Thomas. Must be more!
> 
> ...


Goldy, Brucce, Browndog, Chad, Argon, not to mention Daemon and Snow. Probably more. 

A bit of shenanigans last night during a beer fueled debrief.


----------



## browndog (16/1/11)

Here is the crew from yesterdays clean up left to right, Batz, TidalPete, Shed101, Incider, Daemon, Bruce, Goldy and me, with Bonj behind the lens. We got through a heap of work at Daemon's place then went next door and helped out there. Neigbours and strangers were constantly dropping in offering food and drink, I was really impressed.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## bonj (16/1/11)

browndog said:


> View attachment 43339
> 
> 
> Here is the crew from yesterdays clean up left to right, Batz, TidalPete, Shed101, Incider, Daemon, Bruce, Goldy and me, with Bonj behind the lens. We got through a heap of work at Daemon's place then went next door and helped out there. Neigbours and strangers were constantly dropping in offering food and drink, I was really impressed.
> ...


Bit of an average photo there, BD.... sorry about that :/


----------



## Paul H (16/1/11)

Lucky you guys can clean cause you wouldn't cut it as supermodels!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Siborg (16/1/11)

browndog said:


> View attachment 43339
> 
> 
> Here is the crew from yesterdays clean up left to right, Batz, TidalPete, Shed101, Incider, Daemon, Bruce, Goldy and me, with Bonj behind the lens. We got through a heap of work at Daemon's place then went next door and helped out there. Neigbours and strangers were constantly dropping in offering food and drink, I was really impressed.
> ...


Seriously good to see you guys (as all of the state are) all banding together to help each other out in a crisis. I think its not only the QLD spirit, but I think Aussies in general. And its really great to see you guys all there with a smile on your faces, drinking a beer after everything you've been through, and still be able to have a laugh etc.

It really makes me proud to call myself an Australian to hear so many stories of people just chipping in it whatever way they can to help out. Top work, fellas!

p.s. Browndog I recognize you from ANHC


----------



## Ross (16/1/11)

Just managed to get hold of Scruffy & can confirm all is good with him - They were a couple of meters above the flood level. Like so many others he's been busy helping others rebuild.

Cheers Ross


----------



## katzke (16/1/11)

Just thought I would post some observations from the USA.

We heard about the floods on the news and it showed up on my Yahoo news page for a day or 2. Then the news about the mud in South America.

No more news about you but a few updates on the slides.

The big difference is you are dealing with it and helping out to fix the mess. Other weather related messes including ones in the USA get good press because the people effected cry for help and toss up their hands in grief.

I can not help other then to say good job to those effected and those helping out. It is nice to read that people can still take care of them selves and do not require others to take care of them.

I applaud you for having a newsworthy event that does not continue to make the news. If you figure out how to spread the spirit of independence around the world let me know.


----------



## Florian (16/1/11)

Good to see the sunshine coast crew out and about, with help from the Gold Coast and obviously Ipswich. 

Had a good day of cleaning up yesterday, the council busses brought us to Norman Park where we could help clean out and wash down a few houses. The masses of volunteers were unbelievable, but nothing compared to the ones from today. That's probably why today ended in a logistical nightmare. Arrived at Doomben at 07:30, skipped registration as I had done that yesterday already. Still had to queue up for more than an hour just to get on the busses, the queue went half way around the race course and back. We went to somewhere near Toowong, but got turned away as already 70 (!!) bus loads had arrived and they couldn't cope with all these volunteers as they needed far more trucks to get rid of the rubbish and debris on the side of the streets. So we got sent to Moggill, and waited together with 33 other busses on the road side for further instructions. After an hour of wait, we were told that all the busses had to go back to where they came from, as there was no work for us. 
Although I'm sure that there would have been spots where at least some people could've helped out, I totally understand that the organisers couldn't find these spots quick enough to direct us there. It is great to see so many people out to help, and I rather get turned away than knowing that there weren't enough people. 

I will no doubt return back during the week whenever it's asked for, as I'm sure that once people return to work there won't be as many volunteers.


----------



## praxis178 (16/1/11)

katzke said:


> Just thought I would post some observations from the USA.
> 
> We heard about the floods on the news and it showed up on my Yahoo news page for a day or 2. Then the news about the mud in South America.
> 
> ...



Could bottle some mud for you, but all that might teach you is don't stick you're nose into river mud! LOL 

Man that stuff is stinky: when well wet it's a rotting fish stench, when it dries a bit it's a damp tip/rubbish/refuse pile stench, if you re-wet it you go back to the fish. and it's sticky hard to shift crap too.

Seriously I do wish there was someway to teach this kind of self-reliance, but I don't think it can be taught, it's a community thing, where everyone is willing to look out for everyone else. I don't know why we still have it (nanny state is well developed here too), but it's great that we do.....


----------



## Florian (16/1/11)

Forgot to mention one 'funny' thing I saw today from the bus. In the Moggill area there was a church, right in an area that obviously had been flooded, everything was grey/brown and that terrible smell everywhere. Anyway, the church had one of these billboard signs out, as they usually do over here, and it read:

smell???
what smell?
come anyway!!
Sunday 10 am


----------



## ABP1973 (16/1/11)

Got back this afternoon Thanks to the guys that fed us and supplied some floor space to sleep on. We felt we made a difference and helped to get the ones we helped get back on track . Hope to catch up with everyone once things have settled down a bit.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/1/11)

Rang my nieghour today... water is still 1.5mtr high at the front gate...Might get in on Tuesday... :drinks:


----------



## Shed101 (16/1/11)

Florian said:


> That's probably why today ended in a logistical nightmare...



Bugger. We must have come straight past your place on our second sweep.

Daemon said he had everything under control, so we decided to drop into the capital on the way home.

Headed into New Farm (past all the beautiful out shopping and looking at their reflections in the windows) and chanced on a Council ute and asked them where to go. They sent us back up to Newstead where he helped strip out and wash down a school clothes factory on Ross St (I think).

Just got back home.

My observations (as a blow in who becomes an Australian at a ceremony next Wednesday) is that by and large Australia is such an isolated place people haven't forgotten how to look after themselves. Most of us don't need to do it anymore, but I guess it's in the DNA.

I don't mind or feel guilty saying it, but it was one of the most rewarding weekends I've had in a long time. Plenty of humour, hard yakka and hops.

(btw the water was up to the #11 in the photo).


----------



## Shed101 (16/1/11)

Paul H said:


> Lucky you guys can clean cause you wouldn't cut it as supermodels!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



Hey buddy ... I broke a bloody nail out there, i'll have you know :angry:


----------



## InCider (16/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> Hey buddy ... I broke a bloody nail out there, i'll have you know :angry:



You broke wind more often than nails. And more often than TP!

To echo Shed's sentiments of the emotion of the weekend, it was truly humbling. Sure we have few laughs (putting dings in TPs wheelbarrow - as he had counted them before we left!) but it was the locals - feeding us, watering us and pitching in with all and sundry to get the work done that made it so special. We often didn't know who we were working with, we effectively gatecrashed and just asked what we could do.

It was great to ask someone if they needed help only to be told they were 'alright' and see an army of their mates sweating bullets ripping up carpets or walls, just to be told that 'two streets up there's a bloke, he needs it more than us'. 

Thanks to Browndog and Bonj for hosting and feeding us - you guys worked hard for a couple days then had us layabouts come and drink your beer. We are the ones who should be thanking you. Browndog, better got and check on your bike again :lol: 

Great to meet Brucce and Goldy and as always TidalPete and Batz. 

I had a ball this weekend, and hope we helped put a wee dent in the cleanup phase of this 'significant weather event'


----------



## bonj (16/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> Hey buddy ... I broke a bloody nail out there, i'll have you know :angry:


So did I! I noticed this morning that i tore a chunk of nail off my big toe. No damage. I guess i needed a clipping anyway. Not sure how i managed to do that with my army boots on!

And i do realise your post was a joke, just a funny coincidence that i really did break a nail!


----------



## bradsbrew (16/1/11)

InCider said:


> You broke wind more often than nails. And more often than TP!



I find that really hard to believe. But I would still bet that Pete's stink more.  

Well done fellas.


----------



## InCider (16/1/11)

bradsbrew said:


> I find that really hard to believe. But I would still bet that Pete's stink more.
> 
> Well done fellas.



Pete and the Brisbane and Bremer Rivers called a truce this weekend, and there was olfactory jousting tournament. We do however, know what to get GerniPete for his Birthday!





*
Yep, a pressure washer. You have never seen a man so possessed by one!*


----------



## winkle (16/1/11)

InCider said:


> Pete and the Brisbane and Bremer Rivers called a truce this weekend, and there was olfactory jousting tournament. We do however, know what to get GerniPete for his Birthday!



I don't think that black is his colour but you never know...
You'll not get him wearing heels though!

Good effort on the weekend guys! :super:


----------



## InCider (16/1/11)

winkle said:


> I don't think that black is his colour but you never know...
> You'll not get him wearing heels though!
> 
> Good effort on the weekend guys! :super:



Cheers Perry - I never sent you that PM... it seems I was engaged in stopping Bonj being a 5 figure poster and got side tracked. :lol:


----------



## Shed101 (16/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Not sure how i managed to do that with my army boots on!



Mate, that's just how hard you worked. I think Daemon will need a new slab laying, we scrubbed right through the foundations.*

































*or TP got a bit carried away with the pressure washer


----------



## argon (16/1/11)

Well that was an eventful and long day. 

Got up this morning and thought to myself "what if it were my house and family that have to deal with this?" So i just told Mrs Argon and jumped in the car and headed to the closest affected suburb... in my case Yeronga. Parked the car a long way from where the action was and started marching to where the mes was. Found a spot where some coppers were loading up the paddy wagon with tools and they asked if i needed a lift. Sure why not, jumped in the back.

The View from the back of a divvy van with all the shovels and rooms rolling around...travelling in style.




They ended up dropping me on a street that leads direct to the river. The water level was up to ceiling height in most houses and there was thick mud everywhere. Looked like alot of the ripping of everything out of the houses happened over the previous few days and what was needed was just to cart all the wreckage away. There was maybe 50-100 people when i arrived and i just got started shifting piles of gyprock and mud of a guys driveway so the bobcats could pick them up. The owners, especially this one, just looked shell shocked. Can't begin to understand how they felt.

Piles of "worldly possessions" outside most homes.



We just made our way up the road, house by house tossing all the piles into a rotating convoy of trucks. Cause i'm reasonably tall (@6"6' 0r 198 which means my head would have been a good half a metre under water a few days ago) I was typically the guy at the end of the daisy chain tossing the gear over the edge of the truck. Got covered in mud almost immediately and realised my gloves did very little to keep my hands dry and clean. I've done demo work before, but we were 10 tone trucks in under 10 mins. My shoulders were burning from all the overhead lifting... but tonight i feel like i did a decent days work. Took about 8 hours to clean the street up to a reasonable level and allow cars back in tonight. Can't imagine how the residents are going to continue cleaning up once alot of people return to normal life and work.

View down the street while waiting for more trucks



Shame i never met up with any of the AHB boys as it sounds you all had a blast. Maybe next natural disaster hey!!

If anyone has some free time in the coming days/weeks i encourage you to get down there and just pitch in. You don't have to know anyone. It doesn't matter. There's plenty to do and you'll feel a million bucks helping out.

Any way off to grab a pint and put the feet up... going to try and convince work to let us go down again tomorrow. Will see


----------



## Shed101 (16/1/11)

InCider said:


> Pete and the Brisbane and Bremer Rivers called a truce this weekend, and there was olfactory jousting tournament. We do however, know what to get GerniPete for his Birthday!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry ... just wanted to make sure we kept the picture on this page, too :unsure:


----------



## Rodolphe01 (16/1/11)

Through my normal paid work I have had the opportunity to help out with the flood recovery. However, on my day off today I suited up and helped a friends uncle empty his entire house onto the footpath and watch it get carted away by trucks.

I must say seeing this stuff on TV is incredible, but being amongst it, seeing the houses from entire streets emptied onto footpaths, the scene resembling a muddy stinking landfill site with trucks everywhere and all is just harrowing - and that is only property damage, the situation in other towns where it was flash flooding and people were swept away is infinitely worse.

Huge props to the people who have lost everything and loved ones, the volunteers, the volunteers that keep everyone fed and watered and the emergency services and other government agencies.


----------



## InCider (16/1/11)

Great post and pics Argon. If we were in their shoes not we'd be grateful that anyone turned up. Makes you tingle at the magic of the kindest of human nature in display.

At a later stage of our cleaning today I felt a stabbing pain in my heel, as I had just whacked it against some dexion shelving. I was in the sewing room of a clothing factory at New Farm. Inside it was all wet and we were pushing water uphill with brooms in the sweaty heat of the day to get it outside to the loading dock and out of the building. I bumped my heel again in the dim light and took a chance look around to see what I'd bumped against. It was BLOODY TIDAL PETE, grinning ear to ear, whacking me with his broom. I near wet myself with laughter. Good times. 



argon said:


> Well that was an eventful and long day.
> 
> Got up this morning and thought to myself "what if it were my house and family that have to deal with this?" So i just told Mrs Argon and jumped in the car and headed to the closest affected suburb... in my case Yeronga. Parked the car a long way from where the action was and started marching to where the mes was. Found a spot where some coppers were loading up the paddy wagon with tools and they asked if i needed a lift. Sure why not, jumped in the back.
> 
> ...


----------



## mccuaigm (16/1/11)

As everyone has said, it was a very humbling experience & it is just fantastic to see the human spirit alive & well. As sad as it was, in fine Aussie fashion, the day was in great spirits & good humour.

Great people, doing great work. I felt very proud of what we achieved & will probably go back to do more over the next few weeks.

Was great to meet some of you guys & have a beer & some laughs too.

Thanks BD & Bonj for hosting us, was a real treat.

Take care
Goldy


----------



## daemon (16/1/11)

A very, very big thanks to the crew who turned up to help on Saturday, you've made a tremendous difference. I know you all had to travel and give up most of your weekend but you've saved me many, many hours of work. Hopefully next time we meet it'll be the opposite where we work for 10 minutes and then drink beer all day 

I had more help today from a few other mates and I think we nearly have all the hard work tackled. There were more offers of food and drinks doing the rounds again today, it's amazing how much everyone has chipped in to help. 




After everyone enjoyed a XXXX Gold we thought we'd try to clone it ourselves. Does anyone know the right % of swamp water?


:lol:


----------



## TidalPete (17/1/11)

Just a quick one to give a big thank you to Bonj & family for giving Incider, Shed, & myself a roof over our heads for the night & for their kindness in sharing their hard-to-get food with us the next morning.
Same big thanks to Browndog & family for their generousity on Saturday night. It's been said before but that American Brown was awesome. :icon_drool2: 

Very much appreciated fellas. :beer: 

TP


----------



## Bribie G (17/1/11)

Sorry I couldn't get over at the weekend, I've been commuting to Robina Town Centre for the last couple of days, where the call centre was relocated until it goes back to Fortitude Valley during the week. They had sent all the staff home, and then called for volunteers to relocate to the Coast and man the centre-in-exile. The company has been fantastic - they put most of us up in a resort at Runaway Bay but I elected to commute (caring duties) and they are paying me travelling expenses. Every couple of hours they would raid Woolies downstairs for BBQ chooks, ham, coleslaw, etc and the bosses fed us non stop - the work load was frightening with 40 of us having to fill in for 90 staff, but back to normal soon. At least there will now be jobs still there for the Ipswich guys and girls who couldn't get to work during the crisis. 

Hats off to the company, and I know there are other businesses who are really looking after their staff through all this. Makes you realise how much like a family a workplace can be. 

The public volunteer program has been suspended for the time being while they send in the heavy mob this week but I'll be on the lookout for any other help I can chip in with.


----------



## MarkBastard (17/1/11)

Chad said:


> Spent today in Ipswich at the in-laws rental property. What a mess, with 2 storeys completely submerged to the eaves line. I'm told their house made the papers as the poster house for the flood in Ipswich.
> Took this photo today which I thought summed it up well.
> 
> View attachment 43335



Just curious, in that situation would you just go and rent somewhere else and only worry about your own possessions?

If I was a renter and it happened to me and no one had ever mentioned anything about it being flood prone etc I'd be slightly pissed, and I'd be onto other real estate agents as the waters were rising.


----------



## Bribie G (17/1/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> Just curious, in that situation would you just go and rent somewhere else and only worry about your own possessions?
> 
> If I was a renter and it happened to me and no one had ever mentioned anything about it being flood prone etc I'd be slightly pissed, and I'd be onto other real estate agents as the waters were rising.



Interesting point - most tenants are on 6 month or 12 month leases so where would that place them? Also it's unclear from the post whether they are living there or if it's their owned investment property. Another speculation that hasn't arisen yet:

When the shitstorm has subsided, you can bet that the $500,000 properties in the flooded areas will now only fetch say $350,000 until memories fade - and I bet investors will be snapping them up, as they can still rent them out for the same rate as other properties. As Mark rightly pointed out the tenants won't be looking at flood lines on maps when they sign the lease. Any sensible long term tenants will of course have contents insurance so good idea to make sure covered for flood damage. 
Also watch this space: I expect whole streets of little old tin and timber houses will be bought up, demolished and replaced with medium rise apartments with a fairly tall ground floor storey for parking only, with the units actually above flood line.

Edit: similar to the many recent developments around your own area, Mark. Could be a good thing, it's definitely revitalised Nundah - couldn't believe the place when I was in the main street the other week, it was more like Toowong, not grimy old bogan Nundah of a few years ago.


----------



## MarkBastard (17/1/11)

BribieG said:


> Interesting point - most tenants are on 6 month or 12 month leases so where would that place them? Also it's unclear from the post whether they are living there or if it's their owned investment property. Another speculation that hasn't arisen yet:
> 
> When the shitstorm has subsided, you can bet that the $500,000 properties in the flooded areas will now only fetch say $350,000 until memories fade - and I bet investors will be snapping them up, as they can still rent them out for the same rate as other properties. As Mark rightly pointed out the tenants won't be looking at flood lines on maps when they sign the lease. Any sensible long term tenants will of course have contents insurance so good idea to make sure covered for flood damage.
> Also watch this space: I expect whole streets of little old tin and timber houses will be bought up, demolished and replaced with medium rise apartments with a fairly tall ground floor storey for parking only, with the units actually above flood line.
> ...



Yeah they're all really good points. The way I see it, if you were renting and the house went completely under it would be instantly unliveable and I really doubt many landlords would make any effort to fix it in a timely fashion, so you could probably break lease really easily.

And yeah I reckon that'd the only way some of that land can be used going forward, residential or commercial high rises with only parking on the ground floor.


----------



## Yob (17/1/11)

Managed to get the week off (well I didnt actually *ask* as such) so donning the new gumboots and flying into brissie tonight. Will be staying in Indooroopilly at an unaffected apartment (renting it for the week).

So any of you Brissie boys in that area keen for a catch up and a few brews with a mexican after 'work' will be happy to come say hello.

See you soon Brisbane


----------



## winkle (17/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Managed to get the week off (well I didnt actually *ask* as such) so donning the new gumboots and flying into brissie tonight. Will be staying in Indooroopilly at an unaffected apartment (renting it for the week).
> 
> So any of you Brissie boys in that area keen for a catch up and a few brews with a mexican after 'work' will be happy to come say hello.
> 
> See you soon Brisbane



Good on ya, don't think I'll be up for a beer during the week - but there's a brewday on the weekend stillscottish's BD.


----------



## Ross (17/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Managed to get the week off (well I didnt actually *ask* as such) so donning the new gumboots and flying into brissie tonight. Will be staying in Indooroopilly at an unaffected apartment (renting it for the week).
> 
> So any of you Brissie boys in that area keen for a catch up and a few brews with a mexican after 'work' will be happy to come say hello.
> 
> See you soon Brisbane



Won't be able to get out after hours unfortunately, but if you find time to drop by the shop/brewery it'd be good to say hi over a few beers - 23+ on tap, so bring a driver.

cheers Ross


----------



## Maheel (17/1/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> I really doubt many landlords would make any effort to fix it in a timely fashion, so you could probably break lease really easily.



what about the reverse where a landlord would have no rent coming in if you break the lease, many are so deep into loans in investment property that no rent might mean "go broke" insurance may not cover loss of rent in this situation.

dont assume all landlords are rich, many provide subsidized low cost housing where they make a loss when you rent their property 

it's a tough time for all, rental prices might even go up faster due to shorter supply with many houses un-livable for some time


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/1/11)

MMmmmm Time to buy some cheap Brissy/Ipswich real estate


----------



## MarkBastard (17/1/11)

Maheel said:


> dont assume all landlords are rich, many provide subsidized low cost housing where they make a loss when you rent their property



How altruistic of them.


----------



## Snow (17/1/11)

Guys, huge thank-you to all the brewerhood for all your offers of support and help over the last few days. We lost everything downstairs including the new bar and a lot of brewing gear. Covered by insurance so Ross will be getting plenty of business from suncorp. We are hurting but at least we are alive and have lots of support. Will post a decent account plus photos when I get to a real computer! Cheers Snow.


----------



## winkle (17/1/11)

Snow said:


> Guys, huge thank-you to all the brewerhood for all your offers of support and help over the last few days. We lost everything downstairs including the new bar and a lot of brewing gear. Covered by insurance so Ross will be getting plenty of business from suncorp. We are hurting but at least we are alive and have lots of support. Will post a decent account plus photos when I get to a real computer! Cheers Snow.



A bugger to lose that bar setup and the rest mate, still it could have been worse. Good to see you're keeping a positive attitude, we'll have to tee-up another lunch at the Brewhouse once you're back on your feet.


----------



## Shed101 (17/1/11)

Snow said:


> Guys, huge thank-you to all the brewerhood for all your offers of support and help over the last few days. We lost everything downstairs including the new bar and a lot of brewing gear. Covered by insurance so Ross will be getting plenty of business from suncorp. We are hurting but at least we are alive and have lots of support. Will post a decent account plus photos when I get to a real computer! Cheers Snow.



Good onions Snow! When you're up to it (and my office is open again  ) i'll help you "work things out" if you like ... 

(ahem... Platform ... ahem   )


I felt like a right bastard taking photos, so i left the camera at home. But I did take a few with the phone. (Somehow Pete managed to get into two of them without me even noticing)

Tim's house (note the tide mark).






Out the back of the warehouse/factory we cleaned out. The pile is all the ruined stock.





Pete and his magic broom out the front





We didn't really think about safety at the weekend, just got into it. A colleague today told me of a friend of hers who was cleaning out his own warehouse when a sheet of glass fell and sliced a section of his calf muscle off


----------



## browndog (17/1/11)

Went to work this morning and am happy to report I was very impressed with my company (boeing aust.) They gathered us all around first thing and told us about all our workmates who had been affected and that they had a team of employees that went out on fri, sat and sun helping them with the clean up. Then they asked if anyone else was having troubles that got missed out on and if they needed help with clean up accomodation or anything. I believe they are going to put a team together to go out an help out during work hours for which I will be volunteering.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## DKS (17/1/11)

All you guys are champs.

Sorry I couldn't assist directly as busy elsewhere, but thoughts and prayers for all.

Knee deep at West End tomorrow.
Hopefully power up for the area by the arvo.
It appears our site is the first in the sequence from the supply transformer and everything is fried, so with us still under water no one gets a spark until we're sorted and dry then generator can fire up for others.
Fingers crossed.

Daz


----------



## bonj (17/1/11)

browndog said:


> Went to work this morning and am happy to report I was very impressed with my company (boeing aust.) They gathered us all around first thing and told us about all our workmates who had been affected and that they had a team of employees that went out on fri, sat and sun helping them with the clean up. Then they asked if anyone else was having troubles that got missed out on and if they needed help with clean up accomodation or anything. I believe they are going to put a team together to go out an help out during work hours for which I will be volunteering.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Browndog


Nice one Boeing. A company like that generates a mass of good will with action such as this. And nice one Browndog. You're a legend.


----------



## Malted (17/1/11)

Bonj said:


> Nice one Boeing. A company like that generates a mass of good will with action such as this.



To counter the recent events that grounded a number of Qantas planes?


----------



## InCider (17/1/11)

Best thing I've done for my own mental health in a long time. Hope it helped enough. More to do, so there's another visit on the cards.

I've got to thank Mrs InCider. I told her what I was going to do - leave her with the 3 weans all weekend - when she should have got a break from the 6 weeks of wet school holidays experience and she said yes. No question at all. I think she deserves some 'InCider attention' don't you think? :lol: 

InCider
Brewerhood Mobile Sanitation Station.


----------



## mccuaigm (17/1/11)

My work is going to donate $10,000, that's pretty impressive I reckon.

They are also giving people 2 days paid leave to help out if they want.

Once my work restorations quiet down, I will take these days & do some more I think.

Incider, agree totally, good for the soul mate


----------



## Bribie G (17/1/11)

Mark^Bastard said:


> How altruistic of them.


 :icon_offtopic: 

Negative gearing. Not as lucrative nowadays with lower taxes than the 90s and less bracket creep. Yes that's right, you may feel hard done by nowadays but hop in your time machine and see what proportion of the average wage was paid in tax in the 80s and 90s.


----------



## Hatchy (18/1/11)

BribieG said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> 
> Negative gearing. Not as lucrative nowadays with lower taxes than the 90s and less bracket creep. Yes that's right, you may feel hard done by nowadays but hop in your time machine and see what proportion of the average wage was paid in tax in the 80s and 90s.



Yep, Mrs Hatchy rents her place out for $200/week but pays over $1200/month for the mortgage I reckon. If it was my decision she'd sell the place but she wants to keep it.

Back on topic, it doesn't look like we're going to get up there next week. We could spend $400 on airfares to get up there & back & could stay with my sister in Newmarket but we're thinking that we'll donate the $400 instead & stay here. I'm not sure that we'd be much help up there as neither of us have any skills that are likely to be useful.


----------



## Yob (18/1/11)

goldy said:


> My work is going to donate $10,000, that's pretty impressive I reckon.
> 
> They are also giving people 2 days paid leave to help out if they want.




Nice one Goldy, it's good to see the corperate world throwing in... my company has also donated 25k... alas no paid days off but that matters little to me, finishing off the inlaws place today (hopefully) and into the cousins tmoz.. 

damn the humidity!!

h34r:


----------



## bonj (18/1/11)

Malted said:


> To counter the recent events that grounded a number of Qantas planes?


If you're talking about the A380, that's an Airbus. And the engines are Rolls Royce.

InCider. Totally agree. It wasn't the aim, but I feel really good for helping.


----------



## WSC (18/1/11)

If anyone knows an ipswich family that have a new born and and lost stuff in the flood I have a bassinet, bouncer and clothes etc that I would love to see go to good home.

Good on everyone for helping out. The clean up is massive, I spent a day in north booval cleaning up a mates parents house that was flooded to the ceiling.

I didn't fully grasp what it must be like to lose everything until I helped dump someone's everything on the footpath to be taken to the dump.......


----------



## argon (18/1/11)

WSC said:


> I didn't fully grasp what it must be like to lose everything until I helped dump someone's everything on the footpath to be taken to the dump.......



So true. Dumping tonnes and tonnes of people's "lives" is hard. What got to me was not the fact that i was throwing out cots, kids toys, baby clothes, it was that when all the mess was gone people with a small child had to return to their empty homes.

On a lighter note though... we did come across some interesting stuff. Not to mention big plasma tvs and barfridges as far as the eye could see, but one of the piles of rubbish in front of one of the houses had a big stash of porn, dildos and all manner of sex toys :icon_chickcheers: 

Got a quite a few laughs out of that one. The residents weren't in and one of the neighbours said he'd look out for them in the hope that it would be some young single blonde.

A young couple returned to the house amidst a big cheer, i think the young girl twigged and ran inside fairly swiftly. :lol: 

Had a smile but felt bad at the same time. Strange mix of emotions for the time i was down there.


----------



## bconnery (18/1/11)

InCider said:


> I've got to thank Mrs InCider. I told her what I was going to do - leave her with the 3 weans all weekend - when she should have got a break from the 6 weeks of wet school holidays experience and she said yes. No question at all. I think she deserves some 'InCider attention' don't you think? :lol:


Or a rest from it...


----------



## manticle (18/1/11)

Anyone heard from QLDKev?

Hope you get back on your feet OK Snow (and all others affected).


----------



## Florian (18/1/11)

manticle said:


> Anyone heard from QLDKev?



I last heard from him on 3rd January, to my understanding that was after the floods had hit up there. He said something about not many local activities going on due to the floods, but he seemed not to be affected at that point.


----------



## Duff (18/1/11)

The company my wife works for, Flight Centre, has just chipped in a minimum of $2 million to the relief appeal. Based on bookings between now and the end of February they will donate $10 for every booking, with average bookings nationally through Flight Centre around 50,000 per week. The staff will then contribute some more. Hopefully it will see the total get close to $3 million by the end of next month :beerbang:


----------



## Yob (18/1/11)

argon said:


> A young couple returned to the house amidst a big cheer, i think the young girl twigged and ran inside fairly swiftly. :lol:



Ya gotta keep a sence of humour eh?  

spent the day cleaning out the Inlaws shed and falling in love with Gurney's.. oh how I love the gurney.. the father in law had a friend drop off a gen. and a high pressure gurney so the clean up is goin well.. another day at his place then off to the uncles place... then to.. well whoever needs it the most I guess


----------



## Shed101 (18/1/11)

Hope the nasty storm on its way through isn't making things worse:


----------



## Florian (18/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> Hope the nasty storm on its way through isn't making things worse:



Wouldn't think so, could see it above the city about 20 minutes ago, and now it's already past my place and further north. Not one drop of rain came down from it, just plenty of angry grumbling.


----------



## InCider (18/1/11)

It's just about to come over Landsborough... better here than BrisVenice or Ipswich... or Tbar for that matter.


----------



## Shed101 (18/1/11)

There was hail in Gatton and some other places, but looks like it wasn't too bad fortunately.


----------



## Yob (18/1/11)

one of the 'put a smile on your face' parts of this clean up for me has been this.

The inlaws have a pet (wild scrub fella who has adoped their yard) Turkey.. named Colin.. If you know anythin about Turkeys, the males make a massive mound to attract.. to get a root.. well we were all a little worried about Colin.. but as it turns out he was OK and in fact.. by the time the inlaws were allowed back to their place, Colin had almost completed cleaning the yard of almost all debris.. (now completed) the result is that he has a mound now of about two tonnes of littler and the backyard is free of almost any debris that floated in.. in fact I don think a Turkey (or many other people) have been happier with a flood recovery effort.... 

who comes home after a flood to find a Turkey has cleaned your'e yard? :blink: 

oh how we love Colin


----------



## Shed101 (18/1/11)

:lol: 
That's a good news story for the papers or TV or something definitely! 

Colin the Brush Turkey - what a star!




iamozziyob said:


> one of the 'put a smile on your face' parts of this clean up for me has been this.
> 
> The inlaws have a pet (wild scrub fella who has adoped their yard) Turkey.. named Colin.. If you know anythin about Turkeys, the males make a massive mound to attract.. to get a root.. well we were all a little worried about Colin.. but as it turns out he was OK and in fact.. by the time the inlaws were allowed back to their place, Colin had almost completed cleaning the yard of almost all debris.. (now completed) the result is that he has a mound now of about two tonnes of littler and the backyard is free of almost any debris that floated in.. in fact I don think a Turkey (or many other people) have been happier with a flood recovery effort....
> 
> ...


----------



## winkle (18/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> There was hail in Gatton and some other places, but looks like it wasn't too bad fortunately.



Rain, wind, lightning, no power here for 5 hours - getting used to it, and counting ones blessings  .
Not too bad really, probably get another one tomorrow, hopefully with the power loss. 
_(Must remember to restock the candles and not drink trippels on school nites)_
I hope it missed anybody who's doing it tough.

Bush turkey clean-up crews :lol:


----------



## Shed101 (18/1/11)

Bad luck with that Winkle  



winkle said:


> Bush turkey clean-up crews :lol:



BTW it is officially brush turkey (http://www.environment.nsw.gov.au/animals/...brushturkey.htm) 

... and now we know why!


----------



## Yob (19/1/11)

Yard as cleaned by Colin
B)


----------



## Yob (19/1/11)

Colin and his Mound
B)


----------



## np1962 (19/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Colin and his Mound
> B)


Love his garden shovel


----------



## geoff_tewierik (19/1/11)

Lets hope Colin pulls a root after putting in that much effort.


----------



## browndog (19/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Colin and his Mound
> B)



Mate, that is amazing, you really should let the media know about a feel-good story like that.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Screwtop (19/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Colin and his Mound
> B)




If they ever get any long toms to set on that male Pawpaw tree they should be beauties from all of Colins mulching :lol:

Screwy


----------



## stillscottish (20/1/11)

Shed101 said:


> :lol:
> That's a good news story for the papers or TV or something definitely!
> 
> Colin the Brush Turkey - what a star!




I mentioned this to News Chief of Staff at work (Ch 9) and they're definitely interested. 

I've pm'd iamozziyob for contact details but does anyone here have a phone number for him? Call me on 0417 072 059.

Cheers

Campbell


----------



## Yob (20/1/11)

Sorry guys, the inlaws are a little reluctant about the idea... waaaaaaa  (Id better stay a draftie 'caus Im a shit salesman it seems)

_*I*_ am totally up for it but I have to respect their wishes for privacy at this time....

By the by, the clean up crews of heavy machinery were in the street yesterday (didn't see Colin all day) removing the "streets belongings" and we can start to get the house back together today, They have Partial power restored, ceiling fans but no power points, which is still better off than alot of people here at the moment so we are still counting blessings.

I would love to have made Colin a celeb. but that's the way it goes folks, seems the story of Colin the Recovery Turkey will have to remain with us  

Jesse

[edit] Stay tuned though.. It may happen if they don't have to go on camera.. seems my salesman skills aren't too bad after all  Have contacted stillscottish and will see where it goes


----------



## Superoo (20/1/11)

COOOL story...

COOOOOOOOL Bird,

Hope he gets his just rewards from Mrs Brush Turkey sometime soon


----------



## Yob (20/1/11)

Colin will be on the 6 oclock 9 newd folks


----------



## wakkatoo (20/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> Colin will be on the 6 oclock 9 newd folks




Thats awesome! Hope we get the story down here. Maybe thats how the qld gov could help pay for the clean up - 'hire' out colin and all his buddies to vic flood victims. We can get Big Ted (ballieu) to foot the bill.

God knows there are enough 'colins' and 'collette's' up around Noosa, lazing around hastings street!


----------



## Pollux (20/1/11)

Can someone make a point to record said news and pop in on youtube??? I told my inlaws about this today and they didn't believe me.


----------



## Yob (20/1/11)

Pollux said:


> Can someone make a point to record said news and pop in on youtube??? I told my inlaws about this today and they didn't believe me.



tell em to switch on 9 News at 6..I dont have the facility here to record  

P.S Red bearded yob is me (I did a split interview with my brother in law)

Jesse

@ stillscottish.. Love ya work mate big thumbs up!! :lol:

[edit] please let me know if someone is able to do so though.. I'd love to get a copy of it!!


----------



## winkle (20/1/11)

Has Colin got an agent???


----------



## Pollux (20/1/11)

I will set up my Foxtel iQ to record channel 9 news, but then I'll have to work out how to get it from there to the laptop.


----------



## DU99 (20/1/11)

long as they show nationally....and there's plenty of agents that handle "turkey's"


----------



## earle (20/1/11)

Colin for PM I reckon, sounds like he has more personality and has been more useful in the flood crisis than Joolia.


----------



## Yob (20/1/11)

The chick who came out for the interview, who was _*smoking hot*_ by the way, said that this was a better 'feel good' story than the one she did with the meter maids yesterday.. I dunno, those meter maids would feel pretty damn good to me I rekon  

Just got a text from her, I asked weather or not Vic was going to get the story.. to which the reply was "not sure but def. throughout NSW and QLD"

The local army blokes nearly fell over when I told em about Colin and his interview:lol:


----------



## DU99 (20/1/11)

Good Story..shown at end Early news in melbourne..NO TURKEY FOR XMAS ..pete said


----------



## Florian (20/1/11)

Damn, it was on the five o'clock news, not six!!
Only saw the last 10 seconds of it.


----------



## wakkatoo (20/1/11)

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/

B) 

Just found it on here. Can't seem to link directly to the video - but it is there!


----------



## cdbrown (20/1/11)

Can't find the video but the story is there
http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/floods...treet?alert=yes

edit - found it. Go to the video section and search for brush turkey


----------



## mccuaigm (20/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> The chick who came out for the interview, who was _*smoking hot*_ by the way, said that this was a better 'feel good' story than the one she did with the meter maids yesterday.. I dunno, those meter maids would feel pretty damn good to me I rekon
> 
> Just got a text from her, I asked weather or not Vic was going to get the story.. to which the reply was "not sure but def. throughout NSW and QLD"
> 
> The local army blokes nearly fell over when I told em about Colin and his interview:lol:




Just saw the footage, was that you with the beard mate h34r:


----------



## bonj (20/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> The chick who came out for the interview, who was _*smoking hot*_ by the way, said that this was a better 'feel good' story than the one she did with the meter maids yesterday.. I dunno, those meter maids would feel pretty damn good to me I rekon


I can confirm that a couple of meter maids do indeed feel good.


----------



## Yob (20/1/11)

goldy said:


> Just saw the footage, was that you with the beard mate h34r:




red beard and tank top, only in a background shot..thankfully.. the fella in the interview is my brother in law.. 

It's Colin at the end of the day though so Im just happy about it all happening  .. and at the end of the day it was AHB who got the messege out there so... *thank you all guys and galsof AHB*, it's an amazing feeling that all it took was a few PM's within our group and "Good Old Colin" is out there as a recovery expert across the country, and in my opinion a few smiles about the place cant hurt right now!! 

really greatfut to the group.. what a crew

:beer:


----------



## Florian (20/1/11)

iamozziyob said:


> red beard and tank top, only in a background shot..thankfully..



Am pretty sure I saw and heard you talking in the TV version in the six o'clock ones.


----------



## NickB (20/1/11)

Just watching the news I recorded from earlier... No Colin as yet, but did feature as a teaser in the opening (third billing - Go Colin!!!)

Cheers


----------



## Yob (20/1/11)

Bonj said:


> I can confirm that a couple of meter maids do indeed feel good.
> View attachment 43462



 if only colin does so well in* his* world it will be a wonderful place to live in chelmer for that trooper it seems.. im bettin his mound is gunna get some ..er.. attention  

... I dont mean to make light of a dreadful situaltion and many hands and all our best is still needed to recover form this.. my thoughts go out to those who have lost all and i wish I could do more to help..

:icon_offtopic: do we have a vic crew to head up when we can get there (without being in the way) and be of use? I cant get anymore time off work but am happy to organise a carpool to head up with shovels and gumboots not this weekend (only get back from her sat night) but next weekend...?? 

I dont think we need a vic thread as we are all in this so PM's will suffice.

h34r:


----------



## NickB (20/1/11)

Just saw it on the PM news, lots of good camera time for both you and Colin mate 

Cheers


----------



## stillscottish (20/1/11)

Bloody Colin. 
Every time I look up (at work atm) I see him on a screen somewhere. Syd and Mel played a cut down version on their main news's, he was on the 4.30 news Syd and Bris, main news in Brisbane with a longer version, on promos all day and now he's in the news updates tonight. I guess he'll also turn up on the Today show tomorrow and then.......... The World!!!!!!
I'll try and get a copy of the full story and put it up somewhere.

It'll be interesting to see if the Internationals do pick it up. Everyone loves a good animal story.

Campbell
who deep, deep down didn't really mind being dug out his bed at 6am by people looking for Colin's details


----------



## NickB (20/1/11)

Hahahahahahahah....

Bloody legendary Campbell. Look what you've started man, just look at it.... :blink:


----------



## InCider (20/1/11)

Carrie Ann-Greenbank for President! :wub:


----------



## Yob (20/1/11)

NickB said:


> Bloody legendary Campbell. Look what you've started man, just look at it.... :blink:




http://news.ninemsn.com.au/national/floods...treet?alert=yes

the mans a monster  

ya bloods worth botteling Canpbell.. looks like the Colin for PM is gaining momentum, is there anything else you can do? 

I'm expecting the Colin for PM fundraiser drive at the moment would gather some momentum :lol:


----------



## Yob (20/1/11)

Ross said:


> Cheers Ross



there is the extended version in my previous post... sweet version..

@ ross your inbox is full, will see you at christmas...

@ everyone how the hell do you make those here freakin links??
:blink:


----------



## NickB (20/1/11)

Click the green arrow with a +, type or paste in the address, then type in what you want underlined

Cheers


----------



## praxis178 (20/1/11)

The Colin the Brush Turkey video is here.....

EDIT: the is the short version, haven't found a viable link to the long one yet.


----------



## Yob (21/1/11)

found it on the front page of 9MSN news.. 

damn it.. the link always goes to the short version in articles, the longer version is under videos, 

3 is the short version, 

4 is the extended

http://news.ninemsn.com.au/video.aspx?vide...bc-72ca32c7a38a


----------



## Ivan Other One (21/1/11)

Bonj said:


> I can confirm that a couple of meter maids do indeed feel good.
> View attachment 43462




Hey Bonj, Nice T'shirt, 

where can bloke get one?


----------



## bonj (21/1/11)

Ivan Other One said:


> Hey Bonj, Nice T'shirt,
> 
> where can bloke get one?


G'day Ivan. That shirt is one of my designs. You can buy one here: Hit & Miss Brewery Merchandise


----------



## DU99 (21/1/11)

Next OPRAH


----------



## vykuza (24/1/11)

I read this story on Beer and Brewer yesterday on how CUB are going to donate 4000 cases of "Great Northern Brewing Company" Lager to the hard workers of the SES and RFS in Queensland. Sounds great eh?

Story here: http://www.beerandbrewer.com/_blog/News/po..._in_Queensland/

The beer aside (Great Northern BC Lager?!), and beyond the fact that most of the SES and RFS people would probably enjoy getting some free beer, how on earth, when both organisations are flat chat, are they going to distribute 80 tons of cheap beer? Don't you think they have better things to do right now? What's going to happen is that this beer is going to be trucked to a depot from Yatala, it's going to get unloaded by a few blokes whose efforts would probably be better used elsewhere, and it's going to sit in a hot shed or warehouse until someone decides they can spare the manpower to distribute it. It is wasting the resources of the organisations they are trying to reward.

In the mean time, CUB is going to crow on about how good they are to the SES and RFS. Though I am pleased to note they have donated water to those who really need it. Rather than shipping 4000 cases of shit beer to an organisation who doesn't need it, why not donate the equivalent in cash to those organisations, or failing that, send a voucher for a case of beer at Dans to everyone involved. They can get it when they want it and have the time. It uses existing distribution methods and doesn't waste the time and efforts of the organisations involved.

I fully appreciate that CUB etc aren't doing it out of the goodness of the hearts of the boardmembers - it's all advertising, but this is a pretty terrible time to try and get "Great Northern Brewing Company" Lager in to the hands of potential consumers.


----------



## praxis178 (24/1/11)

Nick R said:


> I read this story on Beer and Brewer yesterday on how CUB are going to donate 4000 cases of "Great Northern Brewing Company" Lager to the hard workers of the SES and RFS in Queensland. Sounds great eh?
> 
> Story here: http://www.beerandbrewer.com/_blog/News/po..._in_Queensland/
> 
> ...



I have to agree, not exactly the best idea, nor the best timing (not that these blokes couldn't use a cold brew!). I really do think that the equivalent in cash to the organisations would have been better. I guess the mantra of their marketing department is: Never let an opportunity for free publicity go unused!


----------



## clarkey7 (28/1/11)

Was hard at it yesterday getting the Flood APA ready to hand over to the boys last night.
Got it filtered and carbed just in time to make it to BABBs.

Hadn't even tasted the final finished beer - until now.

Here's a quick photo.....





Hope you enjoy it boys.....

PB


----------



## Yob (2/2/11)

Nice work Bonj  

http://www.redbubble.com/people/bonj/t-shi...-mud-army-light

http://www.redbubble.com/people/bonj/t-shi...n-mud-army-dark


...orders coming


----------



## petesbrew (2/2/11)

Regarding the impending round 2 that's about to hit, stay safe & take care of your families guys.


----------



## DU99 (2/2/11)

Now the people up in cairns are going to get some very nasty cyclones


----------



## beerbrewer76543 (2/2/11)

Quote:

THIS IMPACT IS LIKELY TO BE MORE LIFE THREATENING THAN ANY EXPERIENCED DURING
RECENT GENERATIONS

Unquote

http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDQP0005.txt

I hope everyone stays safe!


----------



## Bribie G (2/2/11)

All the best for the guys up there, Duff, Tropical, Bunyip etc - stay safe lads.


----------



## Snow (2/2/11)

BribieG said:


> View attachment 43799
> 
> 
> All the best for the guys up there, Duff, Tropical, Bunyip etc - stay safe lads.


Yeah good luck guys. Hang on tight!

- Snow.


----------



## Phoney (2/2/11)

Hope your hatches are battened down, your yards are clean of any projectiles and if you're in the direct path....that you've evacuated somewhere safe!

All the best chaps!


----------



## winkle (2/2/11)

Snow said:


> Yeah good luck guys. Hang on tight!
> 
> - Snow.



A big plus one from me as well guys.
Stay safe and I hope you've stockpiled enough beer to ride it out.


----------



## bonj (2/2/11)

winkle said:


> A big plus one from me as well guys.
> Stay safe and I hope you've stockpiled enough beer to ride it out.


+1 from me...

Looks like the wind measuring equipment at Willis Island have crapped themselves at around 185km/h: http://reg.bom.gov.au/products/IDQ60801/IDQ60801.94299.shtml


----------



## schooey (2/2/11)

They were just saying on the local ABC 1233 here that there were gusts (unofficially) measured at 260 km/h+... That's one hell of a blow job

Stay safe guys...


----------



## browndog (2/2/11)

Will be thinking of all our FNQ brewers, Duff, Berapnopod and FNQ Bunyip and others during this calamity, take no risks guys and stay safe.

good luck

Browndog


----------



## Yob (2/2/11)

L_Bomb said:


> Quote:
> http://www.bom.gov.au/cgi-bin/wrap_fwo.pl?IDQP0005.txt
> 
> I hope everyone stays safe!




I found this bit is disturbing..

The sea is likely to steadily rise up to a level
which will be VERY DANGEROUSLY above the normal tide, with EXTREMELY DAMAGING
WAVES, STRONG CURRENTS and FLOODING of low-lying areas extending some way
inland.

define "Some way"....they are saying in places there will be a tidal surge of up to 20ft :blink: :blink: 

all the best to all, I really feel for all the Benders lately... battering after battering.. and they say they are expecting anywhere up to 7 cyclones over the season :blink:


----------



## DU99 (2/2/11)

makes you wonder sometimes whose telling the story..the Bureau or the PRESS


----------



## raven19 (2/2/11)

All our continued best wishes during the cyclone for all people affected.


----------



## DU99 (2/2/11)

Just seen The weather map ..gee that's nasty..batten down them kegs and lash those fridges..


----------



## bum (3/2/11)

DU99 said:


> Just seen The weather map ..gee that's nasty


Yeah, I saw a picture only a few hours ago and that thing looks bigger than most countries. Absolutely terrifying. And, if the media is to be believed, all people have to hide in is shopping centres? Hard not to put yourself in their shoes and feel lucky that you aren't, really.


----------

